# Sheffield care girls...............part 9



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Minxy    I hope you have a lovely holiday    My parents are in New Zealand at the moment and are saying the weather is fab  

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cheers hun 

Yep, spoke to my stepdad and he said they'd not had rain for 6 weeks but that it had rained last few days....typical, just when we're going out there   It's still lovely and warm though (mid-high 20's).....also going to Cook Islands on way back.

Can't wait !!!  Not seen parents for 3 and half years so long overdue hugs me thinks  

I'll be on "hiatus" from the boards as we're away for 3 weeks...will try and log on tonight in between packing as we leave tomorrow early afternoon....and I won't be back until Sunday 9 March....all ready to start another IVF around 13th !

Anyway, hope you and ickle bump are doing ok 

Lotsa love
Natasha xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah Minxy ~ I really hope you have a fab time, will be so nice to see your parents, 3 years is such a long time 

Believe me I saw your pics of Cook Islands and lets just say I am not jealous at all    It looks so beautiful, will have to wait for the update when you get back.

Me and bump are doing good thanks 

We will miss you when your not here   

x x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww thanks hun.....

....not sure how I'll cope without FF and my buddies either....I'll try to log on while I'm away but obviously with 12 hour time difference I'll be awake whilst you're all fast asleep !

Will make sure I upload some pics when we get back (on here and on ********) 

N xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That will be good, will look forward to seeing your pics      

Have a safe journey

x x x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you   (not looking forward to 36 hours flying though ~ that's approx door to door !!)


N xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Thank you  (not looking forward to 36 hours flying though ~ that's approx door to door !!)
> 
> N xx


Its a real shame that you can't take a sleeping tablet and then wake up when you land isn't it    Think I have just convinced DH to go to Auz for Christmas 2009, he will need something to knock him out for that flight I can tell you 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY GIRLS  

Katy - You having pizza then? Has it sunk in yet? I take the tablets for another 2 and a bit weeks, wait for my AF which should be next week, but will be delayed by just over a week i think. Then have a blood test on Mon 3rd March to see if i can start stim drugs, then it will be all systems go  

Karen - how are you today? What does a PUPO Princess do on Valentines day then   I hope her DH has spoilt her with lots of choccies   

Scooby - You back home yet   I think the peanut might like some valentines chocs, so hope Dave has bought you some  

TQ - Not long to go now   You OK  

Well, we are having a stir fry tonight (pretend take away  ) but then we are going away for the weekend, so just been planning what we might do / where we could go thats near to the hotel we are staying in......

Be back in a bit

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Scooby - I think the peanut might like some valentines chocs, so hope Dave has bought you some


Yes I got some lovely chocs when I got home so we will indulge in those tonight. We are having Chinese takeaway, can't be bothered with cooking after driving back  

We got engaged on Valentines Day 4 years ago, can't believe how quickly it has gone 

Back later after tea.

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> MollyB1 said:
> 
> 
> > Scooby - I think the peanut might like some valentines chocs, so hope Dave has bought you some
> ...


Aww congrats on your anniversary 

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning Girlies
Well I came on here early yesterday morning and wrote a long post and then my laptop crashed and lost it all - laptop wouldn't come back on at all yesterday and DH thinks I have fried the hard-drive (i have nicked his laptop today) - anyway I was in a mood yesterday (blame the evil progesterone peanuts) so I gave up on computers and watched loads of soppy movies on sky instead. 

DH sent me a dozen gorgeous red roses for valentines yesterday, a man came to deliver them - I bet he thought "why the heck would anyone send that scruffy moo some roses!?" as I answered door in PJs,  face full of greasy volcano spots with a crows nest hairdo    The card with them said "To my little chucky egg factory!" which had me laughing my head off for ages. Bless my darling DH!  

Well we are on a new page so I can't remember all of what I was going to say now but will have a go:

Sally - Enjoy your romantic weekend away. Thanks for your msg about our night out on 29th - It is my test date so lets just say if I am uncontrollably weeping I will give it a miss but you lot can go without me- but if I get good news I will still come out of course. 

Scooby - Aw hope you and cuddler enjoyed your choccies and congratulations on your engagementiversary 

Katy - How are you doing deary? Has your good news sunk in yet and when is your scan booked for? 

TQ - Didn't mean to make you concerned that a nurse transfer is not as good as a doctor transfer, just the nurse who did my first transfer was a bit of a ditherer and I am funny shaped inside! (retroverted uterus that folds back on itself and a strange double bend at the cervix!) make no wonder what little sperm we have can't get in there    Doc Shaker knows the shape so well he just got a stiff catheter, bent it to a perfect angle and whipped it straight in (ooo-eerr!)  but the nurse I had before faffed about and dropped everything and the poor embies were in and out of the lab like yoyos so thats why I asked for Doc transfer this time.

If anyone else wants to join us on our night out at Chiquitos in X-Scape on Fri 29th, you are very welcome, let me know xxx 

Safe journey Minxy 

Hi Leanne, Deb Bee, Tiny, anyone else who is around xxx
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Karen  ~ Good to hear from you. Your previous e/t sounded like my most recent one... the nurse was a bit dithery and as my cervix wouldnt play ball, my embies were in and out of the lab like yo yo's too.   Glad this one was straight forward for you. Just think those embies will be just deciding on the best place to snuggle in right now. Positive thoughts! Didn't realise your test day was on the day of our meet. That's when my first scan is. Praying everything is ok or I guess i wont be much company either! 

Sally  ~ Hope you enjoyed your strirfry. Where you headed this weekend? Hope you have a lovely time.  Still hasn't sunk it, although a bit of worry is creeping in already 

Scooby ~ Hope you got home ok, and happy anniversary for yesterday  how romantic! Hope you enjoyed your chocs and your chinese.mmm

T.Q  ~ How you doing? Wishing you all the luck in the world for test day! 

Hello Deb Bee  and little Joseph ~ Hope you're okay. Would love to hear how you're both doing. 

Hello to the rest of the gang. 

Just going to get my lunch, had a jacket spud in the oven for nearly 2 hours and its still not soft. Grr gonna chuck it in the microwave in a minute. Got my cheese and beans all ready too.  

What's everyone got planned for the weekend? Dp hinted he had booked us a table at my fave restaurant last night, if it's true I think I'll pass out, he never does stuff like that.  Can feel a shopping spree coming on too...I feel great now this ohss has gone down! 

Lots love.

Kate. xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are ok.

Daffy and dilly were also in and out of the lab, as my muscles were too strong, and the cathiter kept bending, so she resorted to the stiff one (o er missues), but hopefully they did'nt object too much and have snuggled in.  Not long now till test day, sunday, really nervous, I want to know and i don't if  you know what I mean.

A friend came to see me this morning, and said you ok, i said yes and she said I looked shocking, charming and thats with 2 weeks off work.  

Hope everyone is well.
xxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

T.Q.  ~ Aww Daffy and Dilly. How cute! I'm sure they have snuggled in nice and tight. I know what you mean about not wanting to test early - it keeps the dream alive a bit longer doesn't it.  But I'm a very naughty girl, this was my 4th 2ww and I've tested early in all but the first one.  Wouldn't really recommend it. This one was especially bad - had lots of faint lines and no idea what was going on! 

We're all behind you whenever you test. Lots of luck! 

xxxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Thank you katyblue - how are you doing?

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Ah I didn't realise your scan was the day, will be able to look at your pic  I keep thinking wonder if its one or two  

*Karen* ~ Sounds like your transfer went well, Dr Shaker is lovely  You still resting up 

*Sally* ~ Come on then spill the beans, where you off to on your dirty weekend 

*TQ* ~ Not long now, sending you some more   

I have been out today and met some of the Yorkie Girls for lunch and then me and a close friend went and chose an outfit for the baby. Its the first thing we have bought its really cute  

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

TQ - Didn't realise your test date was Sunday - best of luck xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone  

Need to be quick cos tea is cooking (made a big pot of chilli - some for tonight & some to freeze)

Karen - The "chucky egg factory" thing made me laugh    Hope you are taking it easy & DH is looking after you. You back to work Monday?

Katy - Yep stir fry was OK - not as nice as take away though

Scooby - awww first baby outfit, i am sure that felt quite surreal (sp?) in way  

TQ - wishing you lost of luck for Sunday     

Well we are off to North Yorkshire for our night away. Its not a very big hotel but the food is fab. So really looking forward to it. Just planning on where to go tomorrow afternoon & Sunday day time.

Probably be back in a bit

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Off to bed now
Be back on in the morning before we go i expect.

Night  
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ If I don't catch you in the morning, have a fab time  

*Katy* ~ Hope your taking it easy  Have a good weekend

*Karen* ~ You OK  What plans you got this weekend 

*TQ* ~ What plans you got for tomorrow 

We are off to my cousins tomorrow, so really looking forward to that. They have 2 girls, (2 and 9) so we are taking their birthday pressies down, can't wait to play with the cash till   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Sally - have a lovely weekend, whereabouts are you going in North Yorkshire? We used to live in Pickering. Yes I am back at work on Monday. Glad really as bored to tears with daytime telly.  Time should fly when I am working. 

Scooby - No plans for this weekend, just need to go food shopping and generally laze about. May go to the pictures to see that Nicolas Cage film. That is so wonderful for you buying a baby outfit  

TQ - Poor you, your friend saying you look shocking...I'm sure you don't really. Are you on these utragest peanuts? They are trying to kill me with massive swollen veiny boobs, zillions of spots and trapped wind pains.  I have to sleep with covers off my (.) (.)  at night as even the covers are too much on them   Mind you I used the cyclogest last time and I think they were even worse. 

Katy - Let's hope the leap year day is a lucky one for both of us then. Glad your OHSS is calming down now. Did you get taken out for a romantic meal then? Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quickie as on our way out.  Karen and Katy is you would prefer to re-arrange the meal for another Friday night that is fine by me.

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep - i don't mind if we re-arrange the date either. Wouldn't want to go out if one or both of you weren't there - wouldn't be right! (Although i am sure Scooby's company would be just fine  )

I think i can do the week after, just can't do the week before (next Fri)

Hope you all have nice weekends

XX


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Just gatecrashing to say the outfit for the baby Scooby bought was gorgoeus  

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

AGGGHHH this is third time I have tried to post and keeps disappearing!!! 


Hi Icky - you are very welcome to "gatecrash"    I am sure the outfit is gorgeous, descriptions please!!! 


Shall we move night out to Fri 7th March? Can everyone make that date?  I am sure Katy will have great news after her scan but I am not so sure I will be in a fit state to come out if I get bad news. I am determined to wait until official test date this time. 

TQ and Icky (and anyone else who is around!) you are also very welcome to come, we just have a nice meal and a good witter.


Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I am OK for the 7th  

XX


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

It was an all in one suit and is so soft it feels like my dogs ears  

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

It's the weekend! 

Sally ~ Have a great weekend! Hope you gots of nice stuff planned. Love weekends when you can get away, Hope the sun shines for you.

Karen ~ ooh yeah the peanut pessaries are awful aren't they.  I had bad trapped wind pains on them too ~ try some peppermint tea that's good for it. Hope you enjoy your nice lazy weekend. Can't believe you're sick of Jeremy Kyle already! 

Scooby ~ Oh how cute you buying your first baby outfit, and how exciting!  Hope you enjoy your weekend with your cousin, and don't hog that till too much! 

Hi T.Q  ~ I'm feeling fine thank you. How you doing? Good luck for tomorrow hun. 

Icky ~ Oh gosh that does sounds gorgeous! What colour is it? 

Hi To everyone else. 

Yes we are going out for dinner tonight  Just haven't got anything to wear and my shopping spree's not til tomorrow!  Regarding our meal, it's really kind of you to rearrange, I can do the 7th March. no probs. 

Lots of love, 
Katy. xxxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Yep hate the peanuts too, make down there quite tender, wish they came with a implement to insert them like thrush tablets rather than the old finger.

Have kept myself busy all day, not overly hopeful had really bad period pains today, so knickered checked every 30 secs.

Hope you are all well.
Take care
TQ.xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well, hardly slept last night and tested at 4.20am and it was a ........... , did a 2nd test this morning to check    

Extremley happy but also petrified, as I am hoping something is there and its not a biochem.

How long do care normally make you wait till your 1st scan?

Love to all
TQ.xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

TQ ~ Well done on your  you must be on  have posted elsewhere but Care normally scan you at 7 weeks as they like to make sure they can see everything and sometimes 6 weeks you can't see the heartbeat.

Katy ~ The till went down a treat was really impressed   Hope you enjoyed your meal 

Sally ~ Hope you have had a nice weekend away 

Karen ~ Sorry but I can't do Friday 7th or the 14th. Stay positive chick    

Icky ~   it was really soft just like Charlies ears   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations TQ


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping on quickly to say

T.Q ~ Many congtratulations!  Thats fab news. Really pleased for you! 


Hope you're all ok,

Back later

Love, Katy. xxxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TQ, really pleased for you...fingers crossed for you that everything will be okay...well done!!!!


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well done TQ!!   Fingers crossed that all will be OK...sure it will be  

Hi to everyone else. Just got back, so be back a little later

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

So has everyone has nice weekends then?

Our night away was nice.....just eaten too much food   Got there for yesterday lunchtime so had lunch in the bar, then went out, then had a really nice meal last night - felt a bit ill afterwards  , then....had poached egg on toast with bacon and cooked tomatoes followed by cereal & fresh fruit for brekkie this morning    Oh well.... 
We went to Skipton Castle today, it was nice but just bloomin freezing.

Karen - How is our PUPO Princess today then? You had a nice relaxing weekend   Keep thinking positive thoughts  , sure those embies are making themselves right at home  

Scooby - Hope you took turns on the till   Our god-daughter's have one & Sam loves it    You away much this week  

Katy - How are you? You feeling any different? Has the bloating eased off? Did you get much on your shopping trip  

TQ - You still in shock   So chuffed for you, let us know when your scan is  

Well, just going to do some bits and bobs & then watch dancing on ice i think

Sally
XX

PS What shall we do about our meal then  
I can't do this Friday, but don't mind if you go out without me
29th - well we could just keep it at that for now & see what happens on the day   And then just re-arrange if we need to
If Scooby can't do the 7th and 14th (14th could be dodgy for me as well - poss EC time) there is always the 21st - but that is Good Friday, so not sure what plans you all have...?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ Sounds like you have had a nice time away  We are currently just looking for places to rent in France for our summer holiday  Need somewhere with a pool as I am sure I will be too hot    Am only away Tuesday night this week  Have got my first midwife appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

21st March Good Friday is fine with me - although seems a long time until then! 
Is it ok with everyone else?
Love Karen


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Yep still in shock, but just a bit concerned as keep getting cbad stomach pains, which the ease off. Dine 3 tests   , and still knicker checking  .

Ringing CARE in the morning so will keep you posted on when the scan is.

Hope you are all well.

Love to all
TQ.xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit .............

I can't do Good Friday, we have already made plans the next available Friday is the 28th March

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Sally ~ Wow your weekend sounds lovely. And the food too, yum. Glad you had a nice time. Feeling fine thank you.  Didn't really get too much yesterday, a few pairs of trousers as with the ohss lingering slightly I couldn't fit into my normal ones, well I could but they hurt my tummy, any excuse to buy some more eh! 

Karen ~ Hey pupo princess how you feeling? You gone back to work today? Try and take it easy when you can.At least it should make the 2ww go quicker for you.  Sallys right keep thinking positive thoughts! 

Scooby ~ How you feeling today? How's the cabbage craving?! Your place in France sounds nice ~ What part do you visit? Hope you manage to get one with a pool. When are you thinking of going? I've never been to France, would like to go - especially the south.

T.Q  ~ Congrats again!  How you feeling? Did you ring the clinic and book you scan?

Hi Babylove. 

Hi Deb Bee  and Joseph. 

Not really up to much today, It's half term, but as I haven't been at work for the last couple of weeks - due to the ohss etc, it just feels like any other week, getting far too used to this.  Work have been great, told me only to come back when I'm good and ready. Really generous. 

Now, what we gonna do about our meal!! I guess we could stick to the 29th, and see what happens, or rearrange to March 29th? I'm happy to do either. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ The cabbage craving only last a couple of weeks, its gone now  Midwife appointment went well they tried to listen to the heartbeat but it was a bit early and its still behind my pubic bone  Really nice midwife actually hope I get to see her 

You need to take your time and get better with the OHSS and if it means more time off work then so be it 

I love the South of France but we won't be going down that far and yes the pool is a critical part of the holiday  Have found some lovely ones just checking availability at the moment. You got any holidays planned 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well Scooby, i think you have been robbed of the most supportive member title   If it was down to us then you would have won hands down i think   Oh well, i won't be able to ask for your autograph now    Sounds like MW appt went well then - how often do you see her then  

Hi Katy - Hope you are taking it easy. Now you have a peanut / peanuts on board you need to make sure you are taking good care of yourself  

Hi Karen - Hope your first day back has been OK   Here is your daily dose of      and       

Hi TQ - Have you got your scan date?  

Well, this meal out is getting a bit complicated isn't it   I can do Fri 28th March if we go with that

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ How you doing PUPO Princess 









*Sally* ~ I see the midwife every 4 weeks now and then it increases to every 2 weeks about week 30 and then weekly from 36 weeks. How's your pill popping going 

*Katy* ~ Hope your enjoying half term, you got any plans  Are you in need of some chocolate, as we have lots of Mars Planets that we are trying to get rid of 

*TQ* ~ Did you tell anyone at work today  How you feeling 

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all well.

My scan is for the 5th March at 10.30am seems ages away. Trying to relax and think everything will be ok, but can't help thinking the worse, like when we get there nothing will be there.

Katyblue - how are you doing?

Scooby - how are you today, glad all went well with mw.

MollyB1 - Hope you are well.

Love to all
TQ.xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> How's your pill popping going
> 
> x x x


Seems to be OK at the moment
AF normally due this week, but will be mid to end of next week according to the timetable!
Drugs arrive tomorrow 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Bet your excited to have your drugs    

If  doesn't arrive by end of week I will do a nice dance for you  

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Bet your excited to have your drugs


Should have sent them to Karen's house - cos we know she likes her drugs    (sorry Karen )

Night

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey I don't like these nasty peanut drugs I am using now!  Wish I could jab em instead    

Yes was back to work today, day went really quickly thanks. Everyone thinks I was just on leave last week and all were asking me how my week off, I was saying "great thanks, didn't do much, just had a rest!" 

Sally - Oooh drugs! Yummy    Thanks for the    - same back to you     

Scooby - Glad your midwife appointment went well. 

Katy - Pleased to hear you are taking it easy. 

TQ - Would you like to join us on next meal out, or are you shy?    I'm sure all will be fine at your scan  xxx 

Hi anyone else who is around    

OK Girls, Shall we go back to original plan of Friday 29th Feb then? Maybe I won't test until the Saturday (yeh right  ) then I won't need the day off work to cry if it's bad news.  I can be in denial until the weekend.  What do you all think about sticking to original plan? 

I can't stop playing stupid computer games at the moment 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> OK Girls, Shall we go back to original plan of Friday 29th Feb then? Maybe I won't test until the Saturday (yeh right ) then I won't need the day off work to cry if it's bad news. I can be in denial until the weekend. What do you all think about sticking to original plan?


I'm OK to go back to the 29th
Suppose we can just see what happens on the day & take it from there.
But with all these     lets hope we are celebrating 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I am still OK for the 29th, but really hoping we will be celebrating your fantastic news Karen                                      v

 to Sally, Katy, Deb Bee and TQ will catch up when I get home tonight  

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Karen ~ Glad your first day back at work went ok. It's difficult knowing what to tell people isn't it. Yes hopefully we will have a great reason to celebrate on the 29th..Here's some more        for you. Are you feeling ok in yourself, apart from them nasty peanut bullets. I hate them too, had bad wind pain all this week and I'm sure it's down to them. 

Sally  ~ Wow, things are moving quickly now. Hope you've not had any nasty side effects from the tablets. Did your drugs arrive ok? How exciting! Lots of good luck coming your way!    I'm feeling fine, yeah taking things quite easy, my cars in the garage so I'm housebound at the mo. A good excuse to slob! 

Scooby ~ How you doing? They working you hard again? Glad your midwife appt went well, and that she was nice. Hope you get to see her when you need. You stock piling mars planets then? Is this a secret craving?  Haven't really got much planned this week. Out for lunch with friends on Fri, need to make a hairdresses appt quite urgently. 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you? Is it starting to sink in yet? 

Hello to everyone else and hugs.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone....just saying hello to everyone.

hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ I think I went a bit mad at Christmas when they were on offer for £1 per tube  

Yep working hard as usual 

Have finally finished my Cyclogest bullets, am so pleased, although I don't seem to have suffered too much with them, compared to others. I had bad wind with them in the beginning but it does wear off after a while, you will be pleased to hear.

Catch you later

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

Hope you are all OK.

I have managed to get home at a resonable hour today   Was home for 5pm on the dot - didn't really know what to do with myself   (normally don't get into about 6.30pm) Been interviewing all day so my brain is a bit boggled. Seen 12 people altogether since 9am this morning    Some promising candidates though  

Can't believe how cold its been. Don't think it got above -3'C yesterday at work. It does look pretty though in the morning with all the frost i suppose.

Hope everyone is OK - be back in a bit  

Sally
XX

PS Best not forget the daily dose of                      for Karen   oooooh and some more for Katy & TQ for your scans


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw thanks for pos vibes everyone
Hope you are all ok
Just a quickie from me as watching the brits and then off to bed as have giant bags under my eyes
Back tomorrow with some personals 
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon chickies,,

Just popping on to say hi,Going shopping in a minute decided I need a new top for my lunch tomorrow. Just heading to retail park in Hull, although the weather is rather miserable, all our frost has gone its just  Now. Not in a great mood, was woken up early - never a good thing - by the window cleaner! It was barely light, and now it's rained on them! 

I'm sure a spot of retail therapy will fix my mood. 

Back on later for personals 

Love to you all

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI Girls
Just a quickie - might got on later, but not sure.
We are going away for the weekend to London tomorrow so i need to do loads of stuff tonight  

So if i don't have time - thats why i won't be on here for a couple of days  
Hope you are all OK

Keep spreading the                  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ How did you get on shopping  I popped out earlier to find some tops, preferrably long sleeve as its so flipping cold still but everything is summer   Hope your planning an early night after your rude awaking this morning.

Sally ~ Hope you managed to get everything done tonight. Have a fab time in London, love it down there  You going to a show  Hope the pills are going OK. Did your drugs arrive the other day 

Karen ~ Hope your doing OK, here's your daily dose of      

Deb Bee ~ How's you and little Joseph doing 

Have got another scan tomorrow so looking forward to that. Have done some juicing for Dave tonight for his diet and it was a bit tough and now have tummy pains so am worried  am sure everything is fine but you do worry  Sorry to moan

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ Hope you managed to get everything done tonight. Have a fab time in London, love it down there  You going to a show  Hope the pills are going OK. Did your drugs arrive the other day
> 
> Have got another scan tomorrow so looking forward to that. Have done some juicing for Dave tonight for his diet and it was a bit tough and now have tummy pains so am worried  am sure everything is fine but you do worry  Sorry to moan
> 
> x x x x x


Yep - going to 2 shows! Dirty Dancing tomorrow night & then Joseph & his Amazing Tech D/Coat on Saturday afternoon for the matinee  Really looking forward to it 
Pills going OK - normally have AF now so feel a bit rubbish to be honest cos i just feel like i need it to start if you know what i mean  
Drugs turned up OK - i only just got to work on time because of the fog so the courier turned up about 3 mins after me 

Good Luck for scan tomorrow. Sure all will be fine - its only natural that you will worry - i am sure its just the peanut growing out of looking like a peanut & looking like a cute little baby ready to wave at his/her mummy 

Have a good weekend everyone    

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I am really jealous going to those shows, Dave hates shows so we don't get to go   Have a fantastic time 

Scan went really well this morning, all fine with bubs, got lots of nice pictures too which is always a bonus.

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Sorry didn't come on here last night, I got home from work feeling awful and went straight to bed.  I was then having mild AF type pains last night and woke up at 3am worrying. 
Been ok today at work but just been up to put my utrogest in and there is some bright red blood there    Think AF may have arrived. It is only 12 dpo as well.  Feel really crampy in my tum too   Think it is all over. 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah Karen   really hoping its just an implantation bleed       

Will be sending you lots of positive thoughts your way      

x  x  x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Oh Karen  hun ~ How are you today?  Really hoping that the bit of blood was implantation, and af pains can be a symptom of that too. Got everything tightly crossed for you, really hope everythings okay.    Let us know how you are. xxx

Scooby  ~ Glad everything went well with the scan, looking forward to seeing those pictures.  I know what you mean about the shops - the bikinis are out already!! Brrrr, makes me shiver to think about them in this weather. We're normally away at this time of year (half term) Sunning ourselves somewhere hot, wish we were now its so cold and windy. 

Sally  ~ Hope you're enjoying your weekend in London.. and the shows  Yeah Jonathan's not into them either so we rarely get there.  Dirty Dancing! My friend went 2 weeks ago and said it was great. mmm lots of good food and drink too. Yum

Hello to everyone else, Just making cheese toasties. 

Karen, thinking about you. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Helloo* 

*Karen*  ~ How you doing  Have been thinking about you and sending you lots of      Here if you need a natter.

*Katy*  ~ I know what you mean about the weather its freezing again  Maybe we should arrange a weekend in London to do the shows then, they can't complain that way   

*Sally*  ~ Hope you've had a fantastic time in London, can't wait to hear about the shows  

x x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I am doing fine, plodding along and trying not to drive myself mad worrying over every little thing.

I am off up to my parents tomorrow for the week with my rabbit, DH did'nt have enough holidays left so he is stopping here with the Wii.   

Had a nice day today, had a potter round the duck pond, and a afternoon nap.

Just watching Jamie, how does he make cooking his recipies look so easy.

We are having bish, bash, bosh tonight (sausage caserole)

Love to all
TQ.xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls  

Well, got back about an hour ago, so just un-packed & put a load of washing on  

We have had a really good time - the shows were fab....Dirty Dancing was definately my favourite   Sam found it very amusing that the whole theatre was full of middle aged hormonal women     When they did the bedroom scene the bloke was stood on stage in just his boxer's & someone shouted "get your kit off" & the whole place just went mental!!! I really don't know how they keep a straight face on stage with all that going on! And then when they did "the lift" at the end......well lets just say people got VERY excited    I want to see it again now  

Joseph was good as well, I saw that ages ago when Jason Donavon was in it, so felt like i was re-living my youth  

So how is everyone then? Had a quick read through...

Karen - Hope you are OK   Sending you loads of      and      Hoping things are OK.....Like Scooby says, we are here for you....

Scooby - Glad scan went OK. If we go out next Fri, you will have to bring your pics  

Katy - How you feeling?  

TQ - hope you are OK  

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi
Thanks so much for your well wishes girls.  Sorry to be a panic merchant, you know what it is like of course!
Just got home as been up to Scotland for the night to visit in-laws. Was going to cancel the trip if AF arrived by Sat morning but it never did  
There was only that tiny bit of blood on Friday and nothing at all since. I have never in my life had bleeding between AFs so hoping it is a good sign like an implantation bleed but I don't want to get too excited and am determined not to test until at least late Thurs (official day is Fri). 

Glad your scan went well Scooby, say hi to bubs from me.

Hope you have had a lovely time at your shows Sally

Hi Katy how are you doing? have you had a good weekend? 

Have a nice time at your parents TQ

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Sally
Just crossed posts with you - Dirty Dancing sounds brill - I may have to drag DH down to see it.
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, so glad there is no evil AF  
I know you will not want to get excited, but i would "quietly" see this as a good sign  
XX

PS Strongly advise you all to drag DH's to see Dirty Dancing


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ So glad you've had no more bleeding,  it was a good sign  Hope you had a nice time with your in laws 

*Sally* ~ The shows sound fab, hope Sam didn't feel too out of place  Will bring pics on Friday, although the private place gave us 7  NHS your lucky if you get 1 

*Katy* ~ How you doing chick  Hope your taking it easy 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Linda  

I am on hols today  , hence why i am on line. Got loads of housework to do in a bit  
You away much this week?
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning Hun

Yep am away tomorrow for a couple of nights although got some nice meals planned in the evenings    Apart from housework you got any other plans for this week 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not really, just off today cos knew i would have loads of jobs to do as we were away for the weekend  
Not away tomorrow, but got an early start for work - 6am    & won't be back until late i don't think.
Then not much really, but then it will be Monday & hopefully all systems go again......let the jabbing commence!     

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

6am   flipping heck, its still dark at that time in the morning    

Is Sam's back any better 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I know!!!! I hate getting up that early   

Yep, Sam's back is better, although he does keep having some dodgy pains. He just needs to be careful cos think hes always going to have a weak spot. Still waiting for a physio appt to some through at the mo.

Right, i am off to start the cleaning mission  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have fun with the cleaning  

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Karen  ~ Gosh glad you're okay. Been thinking of you constantly praying everythings ok. So glad evil af hasn't turned up - I know what you mean about not getting excited but I think its a good sign too!! Ohh can't wait til you test now.  Hang on in there, not long to go.   

Sally  ~ Hiya, glad you had a nice time.  ooh I so want to go and see Dirty Dancing now.Sounds like it was fantastic. Hope you're not going too mad with the cleaning - you need to ease back in gently after your weekend away.  Hate coming back from trips/hols and having to unpack and and start the washing.  Hope you manage to get 5 mins and put your feet up before your early start tomorrow.

Scooby  ~ Hey hun how you doing? Have a nice weekend? I'm fine thanks, didn't really do much. Love weekends where you can just chill and do nothing.  Glad to hear you've got some nice meals out planned this week. Yummy. Looking forward to our meal on fri, remember to bring all your scan piccies won't you!

Hi T.Q  ~ Glad you're doing ok. 

Hi Deb Bee and Joseph. 

Right looking for a recipe for tonight for sticky sausages in marmalade, don't laugh I just fancy it! was going to google it but god knows what might come up 

Love Katy.

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ You getting excited for Friday  Wonder if its  or   Don't tell me the cravings have started already  Sounds bizarre but am sure it will be nice. We are going to have warm mushroom and feta salad 

I will bring the latest pics with me, don't want to bore you will ALL of them    Are you on ********  As I have put some on there 

Have got a headache that I just can't get rid of this afternoon so not feeling too great 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ No the cravings haven't started already.   fancied this for a while, although sod the sausages your salad sounds much nicer! Yes looking forward to the scan but pretty scared too. Had spotting and pain for a few days (nothing serious) the clinic said they'd bring my scan forward but there's a risk you wouldnt see much and I'd need a rescan so decided not to do it. I'm sure I'll be fine.

You must bring all your piccies, haven't seen any of them!  

Sorry to hear about your headache   is there anything you can take? Paracetomal?

xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> You must bring all your piccies, haven't seen any of them!


You sure  Spotting is quiet common in twin pregnancies so you never know 

Have taken some paracetamol and got this forehead thing on. Think I need to take out my lenses and have a lie down for a while  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Why do days off go so quickly   Had quite a productive day - cleaned the house, done the washing and ironing, been to get some bits from the supermarket, vac'd my car out and made a beef stew for tea......phew 

Katy - did you find a recipe? Sounds quite nice - would be really nice with some sweet potato mash  

Karen - How you feeling   Not long to go now - are you testing early?     

Scooby - hope your headache is a bit better   I hate having headaches, especially the ones that just don't want to go away  

TQ - hope you are having a nice time at your parents  

Deb Bee & Joseph - how are you both? 

Well, beef stew is calling, then i will be having an early night ready to leave my house at 6.15am tomorrow morning     

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Salad was lovely   Definately recommend the receipe  Did you go for bangers in the end 

Sally  ~ I will be joining you about that time in the morning  Just hope the roads are clear and no accidents, otherwise it takes forever to get anywhere   Gosh you have had a productive day to say it was a holiday   Headache is still here, not sure what's going to shift it now so going to have an early night, Dave thought his luck was in ~ er I think not   

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

God yes I am so desperate to test early    

Please help me I beg of you...

Hope you are all ok
Tried to book our meal on Fri but they say you can't book unless over 7 people so we just have to show up on the night - did they say that last time at Chiquito's


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Morning*

Just a real quickie but Karen try and hold off testing too early, I have heard of too many stories when they get false results and go through so much heartache 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hellooo everyone,

Karen ~ I'm sending those pee stick police round right now!!! Step away from the tests!    Although I can hardly talk can I? 

All the luck in the world for whenever you do test. Lets get some more bfps on here!   

xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening 
Thanks girls, yes send em round   still not tested....determined to wait until at least Thurs night, ignorance is bliss and all that.


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

DON'T TEST YET KAREN!!!

But for when you do....     and     

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Morning*

Just a flying visit again  

Karen  ~ If you are going to test then don't test Thursday night, you really need to use the first wee of the day as the HCG is stronger  Sendin you some more                                                      

 to Katy, Sally, TQ, Deb Bee and Joseph 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping on quickly while I can.. the internet connection's playing up. 

Gosh did you girls feel the earthquake then?  Can't believe I'm typing that!  We're about 20 miles from Market Rasen, the whole house was shaking. Really scary!  Was it bad where you guys were?

Karen  ~ More good luck for testing hun. Thinking of you.   

Hello Scooby & Sally ~ Looking forward to seeing you on Friday night. 

Hi Deb Bee  and T.Q 

Bye for now. 

Lots of love to you all

Katy. xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Just wanted to say  for tomorrow. What times your scan  Will you text me to let me know how you get on 

*Karen* ~ Also wanted to say  to you tomorrow. Well done on holding off   Really praying for good news for you tomorrow 

*Sally* ~ Hi chick  How you doing  How's work  Pills going OK  Its like question time   

*TQ* ~ Hope your having a nice time away 

Really hope we are celebrating tomorrow night      

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening dearies 
Guess what - We tested as soon as I got home and got a very definite      

I can't believe it, we are so pleased, I went hysterical when I saw the test!  We have rung our parents to tell them and they are so happy for us.  

Thank you so much for looking after me everyone xxx

Katy - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow I am sure everything will be perfect 

Shall we meet at 7.30 at the escalator tomorrow as usual?

Lots of love
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

[fly]                     [/fly]

*Karen* ~ Fantastic  news. As I said in my text, I am just so over the moon for you, you must be on  Did you have a feeling or not 

I think we will be celebrating tomorrow night, am so giddy, I can't tell you how much 

x x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Just re-read your post 7.30 at the escalator will be fine. You'll be the one with the huge smile   

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

[fly]             [/fly]

Karen - just got got your text but was in the car so couldn't reply.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am so pleased for you both 
7.30 is fine for me tomorrow

Katy - lots of luck for tomorrow with your scan

Scooby - Like the ticker! 

XX

PS Please will you all stand around me tomorrow & hold hands & do a baby dance or something  I know we might look strange, but hey i'm not bothered!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> PS Please will you all stand around me tomorrow & hold hands & do a baby dance or something  I know we might look strange, but hey i'm not bothered!!


How about you rub all of our tummys to give you   Don't care what we look like, as long as it works for you, that would be such a dream come true.

Am still sat here grining, its going to start hurting soon 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> How about you rub all of our tummys to give you   Don't care what we look like, as long as it works for you, that would be such a dream come true.


Yes it would be a dream come true......lets hope this run of good luck keeps on going.... 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We have only got to get you through it and we are then complete 

Katy ~ Hope your OK and just having tinernet problems. Hope your scan goes OK tomorrow.

Just watching the final of Masterchef, so its sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

Sorry for the delay, this connection problem's doing my head in. 

Karen  ~  OMG!   Woo Hoo!!! Congratulations! That's amazing! Well done you.Soo pleased for you.   Big hugs later!

Sally ~ Looking forward to seeing you tonight, the luck will definately continue, you'll be getting that bfp very soon. 

Scooby  ~ Looking forward to seeing all those piccies later! 

Hello to everyone else.

Scan went well this morning. One little bub on board with a flickering heartbeat! So amazing! Still can't believe it. 

See you later girls, 7:30. 

Lots of love to you all

Best go before it crashes again. Aargh

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Katy, Karen - congratulations!!! 
I'm so glad to see that the luck is continuing. Sally, best of luck to you too - Jack and Marysa were the result of the (not so) short protocol - hope it works for you too 
Wishing you all happy, healthy pregnancys
love Piper (an old sheffield girl!!)


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Piper* ~ Just noticed your signature, congratulations to you too 

*Karen* ~ How many more tests have you done 




































*Huge Congratulations 
Katy & DH*​
                 ​
*x x x x x*​


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi

Katy - So glad your scan went well and you have a little heatbeat    How exciting!  My internet went down on Weds too, we are Sky Broadband and there was a major fault. I

Scooby - Just that test one last night and did the official test this morning - only have 1 more test in the house so may do that one too in a few days    Called Care and my scan will be Monday 17th March - St Patrick's Day! Just gonna update my ticker. Looking forward to seeing your pics tonight  

Sally - Looking forward to seeing you tonight, yes of course you will carry on the good luck with the help of a special mexican baby dance tonight    Those chocolate brownie sundaes seem to do the trick too.  

Hi Piper, thanks for your well wishes, congratulations to you too  

Hi TQ, Leanne, Deb Bee, anyone else who is around.

We have just had our new sofas delivered (luckily delivery arranged for test date!), they are luuurvely.  They are leather though and I have a feeling the cats may try sharpening their nasty claws on them  

Well see most of you later for a good noshing session 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Karen* ~ You have been very restrained, I think I went through about 4 on test day   Not too long till your scan  will it be  or   

Best dig the pics out now before I forget 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got in.....I'M STARVING!!!.....see you all in about half an hour  
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Your not the only one just had a tomato like that's gonna fill me up  

Dave is taunting me with grilled pork chops, steamed carrots and stir fry cabbage with chilli     

See you soon.

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Girls
Thanks for a last night - enjoyed myself as usual   Sorry for being Mrs Negative   I will be trying very hard to be   over the next couple of weeks.

Katy - hope you are feeling OK  

Well, it took me ages to get home....the A1 was shut    So had to go areally long way around. It normally takes 10 mins to get home....last night it took about an hour!!!

Enjoy your weekends  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lovely to see you all last night  

*Sally* ~ Oh no what a nightmare  Was there an accident  Don't worry about being negative, but the next few weeks you will be positive and if you aren't we will be on your behalf. Don't forget the lucky gecco 

*Katy* ~ Hope your feeling better  Was lovely to see you and your little picture, no wonder you thought you were having quads 

*Karen* ~ How you doing  Not long till your scan and am sure the time will fly.

Have a lovely weekend

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> *Sally* ~ Oh no what a nightmare  Was there an accident  Don't worry about being negative, but the next few weeks you will be positive and if you aren't we will be on your behalf. Don't forget the lucky gecco


I think there must have been. It was shut North and south bound, so sam was directing me over the phone down all the back roads, but that was basically the diversion so i ended up sat in a big queue of lorries  And with the wind and the rain it wasn't a very nice night to be stuck in the middle of no where 

I told Sam about the lucky gecco, he said i should have stolen it 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I said you should have put it in your handbag, I think most Chiquitos have them so pop into one near you      You could always ask to borrow it for a while  

What a nightmare, glad you got home OK although this weather is doing my head in now.  Have been listening to the wind howling most of the night    At least it will get better 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Was great seeing you all again last night. Sorry I had to leave early. Hope you all enjoyed your puds!

Sally  ~ Yes I'm feeling fine thank you. A lot better! Took my tabs and went to bed. Sorry it took you so long to get home, guess that didn't help those pmt feelings! Yes, we're all going to be positive over the next few weeks with you. Everything will be fine.

Karen ~ Lovely to see you again, was annoyed I had to leave just as your conversation was hotting up! No wonder the waiter kept walking past our table! 

Scooby ~ How are you today hun? It was amazing seeing your lovely scan pics, can't believe how much bubs has grown.  Ha ha yes, rather pleased mine isn't quads!! 

Going to tackle Sainsbury's in a mo, nothing in to eat.

Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Lotsa love, Katy. xxx

ps/ just seen your posts girls, yes you shouldve stolen that Gecco!  Next time!


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Hope you are having a nice weekend, thanks for the night out last night I enjoyed it (as always)

Sally - How awful that it took you so long to get home last night, what a pain. You aren't being negative you are just understandably worried but I am sure the brownie sundae and the lucky gecco will have done their stuff. Like the others say you have all of us to be positive for you. 

Scooby - Is it today that Mr Tortoise is waking up? Bet he will be pleased to see you. 

Katy - Yes you missed all the juiciest bits of the conversation    Hope you are fully recovered now.  We've just got back from Sainsbury's ourselves after visting DH's gran who was surprisingly nice today. Just scoffed a little noodle salad from their salad bar to keep me going until I can be bothered making tea. 

Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi 
Just a quick one, as going out in a minute...

Scooby, just been telling Sam about Mr Tortoise waking up today & he is very intrigued....He wants to know (sorry, here goes.... )

1) How long does he sleep for? (i told him about 10 weeks??) 
2) Is the fridge turned on? Doesn't he get too cold  
3) Doesn't he run out of air 
4) Is it a frost free fridge   (sorry, he's being silly now!)
5) Does he ever wake up to eat, or does he stay asleep for the whole time 

Oooh and whats his name - I can't remember! 

Hi Karen & Katy, hope you are both OK

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Very sensible questions from Sam - I would like to know the answers myself!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ No not silly questions at all. His name is Tom and he came out yesterday afternoon and is fine  In answer to Sam's questions then:

1. He went in hibernation about mid December so has been in there 10 weeks.

2. Yes the fridge is turned on and the temperature stays between 3 and 8 degrees as we have bottles of water in there to stablise the temperature. Not sure if he gets too cold but as long as the temperature doesn't drop below 3 and above 8 he will be fine. There is a thermostate on the outside to tell us the temperature and if it drops or rises then the alarm goes off 

3. No he doesn't run out of air, his box has holes in it and the fridge has had the seals cut away, plus we open the door every couple of days. He probably gets more annoyed with the light coming on and off  

4. Yes its also a frost free fridge  

5. No he doesn't wake up to eat he stays asleep the whole time.

If Sam is really interested we can lend you the "How to Fridge Hibernate Your Tortoise" DVD  

Let me know if he has any more questions   Have you had a good weekend 

I must say we have spent quite a bit of time in Mamas and Papas and Mothercare this weekend looking at prams etc. You really wouldn't believe it would be so hard to find one. We really liked the 3 wheelers as we do quite a bit of outdoor walking but it just won't fit in the car, he haven't exactly got small cars either   Anyway we think we are making progress  

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very informative  
That has shut him up - no more questions just yet  

Yep had a good weekend. Been to meet my mum and dad today for Sunday tea which was nice.
Off to bed in a bit as need to be up early tomorrow to get myself to Care for 8am.....i have set myself the challenge of getting the "number 1" ticket thing   

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Just wanted to say  for your bloods this morning, hope it goes to plan  That didn't take much to shut Sam up   



MollyB1 said:


> i have set myself the challenge of getting the "number 1" ticket thing


Did you get it 

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I guess I missed the tortoise conversation on Friday night?  Really interesing reading through those Q's and A's. Hope Tom is ok. Don't really know anything about Tortoises, where does he spend the rest of the year, has he got a little box, or a run or something? How cute. Need pics of Tom on our next meet! 

Scooby  ~ Aww, how exciting looking at prams! Have you narrowed it down to a shortlist yet? Meant to ask you if you are going to find out the sex or keep it a surprise? 

Sally  ~ Hope everything went ok this morning. Did you get the number 1 ticket?  Was it busy? Last week when I was in for my scan, they said they'd had 16 people in that morning for bloods etc and this week was gonna be manic for all the e/c's etc!  Hope you didn't get held up too much.

Karen  ~ How are you hun? The news started to sink in yet? Hope you've had a nice weekend and that you haven't got too much sickness. 

Hi T.Q. ~ Hope you're well. Good luck for your scan this week.

Hello Deb Bee and Joseph.

Not much to report this end. Had a nice weekend, Went out yesterday for Lunch for Mother's day. Glad to say I was okay, no tummy pains! Just been watching this morning, there was a couple on who had 15 attempts at ivf before it worked!! They now have a baby girl.  Zita west was on too, very interesting. Highlight of my day, need to get out more I know.  Will be back at work soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy  ~ Daytime tv really is a killer   Tom has a rather huge box that Dave made that is currently in our dining room   He has his basking lamps and everything so he is at home now.

Can't believe its still snowing  

Just sitting here having my lunch ~ went to the chip shop  and got sausage and chips and very nice it is too 

We have narrowed the prams down to 2 and both will fit in the car, which is a bonus but still undecided 

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you are all well.  Loved the info on the tortoise really interesting.  One of the ladies at work has one, but she does not hibernate him.

I am doing ok, currently troughing down some chewy sweets  .  Nervous and excited about the scan, will just be glad to know all is ok.  One of the nurses made me panic earlier by telling me I looked like I had lost weight, guess the bloating has gone down from the IVF procedures now.

Well best crack on with some work.

Love to all
TQ.xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally ~ Where are you*  *

Did you get Number One spot  *  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oooooh Sorry!!! Was just eating my tea  

NO i did not get number 1....i got number 5 - how rubbish is that!!!
When i got there there was only one other car, so it was looking good, but when i jumped out to get my number it was a 5.....but i couldn't see anyone else   

Anyway, when i went in it seemed really busy, & there was loads of people but i have no idea where they were all hiding.

Even when i rang for my results, Dr Shaker had not had time to go through them so it was 4.30pm before anyone phoned me back    And that was to tell me.....I am not ready to start yet & have to go back on Wednesday for another blood test   So i will try my hardest to get NUMBER ONE!!!!

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah hun, sorry   your not ready yet, hopefully another couple of days and you'll be all set   

They must be hiding in the bushes       

Your mission, should you chose to except it is to get Pole Position at least once during your tx  

Will text you on Wednesday as away with work to see how you get on.

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Scooby ~ ooh you've had snow?? It's been bright sunshine here all day. Bet Tom's thinking he came out too early!  

T.Q. ~ Don't worry about the bloating going down, it's normal hun. Soon you will be expanding at a massive rate.  

Hello Sally ~ I always used to get 7 onwards,very rubbish! Sorry your not quite ready, fingers crossed for Wednesday, Sure you'll be fine.      Did you get my txt?

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Your mission, should you chose to except it is to get Pole Position at least once during your tx


Mission accepted   I am sure i can do it 

Katy - yep got your text, thanks. So you are now in my phone 

I think in all the stuff they gave me it said sometimes you have to go back for another blood test. Was a bit  about it. cos just want to start if you know what i mean. But never mind, sure they know what they are doing 

Hi TQ - hope you had a nice time at your parents 

Hi Karen - hope your Monday has been OK 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Its flipping tropical where Tom is, his temperature is kept between 80 and 90 degrees  Its been weird here weather wise, one minute its blowing a blizzard and then its bright sunshine 

Sally ~ You have already beaten Katy's record. I can't remember what the lowest number was I got 

Now I know most of you like to cook and I would highly recommend Ainsley Harriot's Low Fat Meals, they are really nice and tasty, Dave's watching his weight. We have had 3 meals out of that book in the last 5 days and they have all been gorgeous. Tonights being the best was Sticky Garlic Chicken Skewers  The 2 lamb dishes we had were also really good  I believe you can get it on Amazon for less than £7 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Now I know most of you like to cook and I would highly recommend Ainsley Harriot's Low Fat Meals, they are really nice and tasty, Dave's watching his weight. We have had 3 meals out of that book in the last 5 days and they have all been gorgeous. Tonights being the best was Sticky Garlic Chicken Skewers  The 2 lamb dishes we had were also really good  I believe you can get it on Amazon for less than £7
> 
> x x x


Sounds yummy  Not got any of his books, might have it at work  will have to check 

Right i'm off now to watch something on telly.

Night All 

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening Girlies
Sorry I wasn't on last night I went to bed at 8.30pm! and slept until 8.00am! 
Still knackered though  


Sally - You did better than me because I was always so late that they had put the numbers away  ..Sorry you were not ready to start, hope you are ready tomorrow. 

Scooby - Bless little Tom he seems to be well looked after, hope he will not be put out by your new arrival  

TQ - Best of luck with your scan deary, let us know how it goes won't you

Hi Katy - I am fine thanks, how are you?  What are you up to this week?

I am just gonna be naughty and make some real chips and fishfingers for tea - it is the cashew inside me who wants it not me honest!  

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a flying visit to say

Sally  ~  with your bloods today,  your ready to rock and roll   

TQ ~ Hope your scan goes OK  

 to Katy, Karen and Deb Bee 

x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you are well.

Well we had are scan this morning, and all went well, there were 2 little heartbeats, daffy was 20mm and dilly 17.7mm, they have told us one might disappear, so not to be suprised at the next scan if there is only one, but we are hoping both keep growing big and strong.  Next scan is 20th March.

Take care ladies
Love to all
TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How are you all today?

T.Q ~ Congratulations on your scan. What fab news! Come on Daffy and Dilly keep growing! 

Sally ~ Well done on getting number 1! Mission accomplished. Hope your bloods come back fine, and you can get going. 

Hi Scooby ~ How are you today?

Hi Karen ~ How's the tiredness today? Hope you're not nodding off at work!

Hi Tom ~ Hope you're nice and cosy in your new home. 

Just been out for lunch with my mum and a potter round the shops and I'm whacked out. First time I've really felt tired tired. Mum and dad bought me a lovely soft toy called a shining star and with it comes a little code, you then go on to this webside, enter this code and you can name a star in the sky! I've just done it and named the star after bubs...Made me cry when it came up showing the position in the sky with "Baby Cassidy" on! 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI Girls
Just a quick one from me....

Bloods say i am STILL not ready  So got to go back again on Friday 
Spoke to the nurse called Debbie this afternoon, cos was a bit worried, she says its normal & they just need to wait for me levels to pick up after those tablets i was on. So much for the "Short Protocal"!! 

Just really tired with all the early mornings & very busy at work as well, so off to eat my tea and watch telly now.

Hope you are all OK - TQ....fab news 

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooooh but didn't i do well getting *number 1!!!!!!*

Ha Ha, that did make me laugh this morning  

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning Girls

Congratulations TQ, fabulous news! 

Hi Sally - Yes you showed em didn't you, that'll teach em to come crawling out of the woodwork the minute 8am strikes!  I bet all the others were raging at you    Sorry you still can't start - I know it is a bit crazy to call it a short protocol isn't it. Good luck for tomorrow lets hope you can get going then.

Hi Katy - Aw that is so nice about the star it sounds lovely. I bet you are so excited xxx

Hi Scooby - Is Master Tom pottering about yet? and have you been spending any more money on bubs yet? 

This sounds crazy so early but I really need a new bra, my (.)(.) and nipples are massive and killing. They were like this when I started the progesterone but not as swollen as this but now they are obviously big giant pregnant knockers already!!! They look like Page 3!  What is going on it is only 5 weeks and 3 days...it must be cos they were so big to start with. I'm gonna go to M&S today and get one of the nice ladies to measure me up and buy a nice comfy granny style bra    

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well I had the fright off my life today, I fell up the stairs yesterday at work, after my scan as rushing to get to my clinic on time.  Had some pain intailly but it eased off, so carried on and thought no more of it. Well yesterday evening started to get a really bad stomach ache, so came to bed early, but woke at 3.30am with really bad pains, and could'nt get back to sleep. Rang CARE first thing who treid to reasuure me, and said if I was still worried then to go to my GP, well being all worked up made an appt and went, he refered me up to early pregnancy assesment unit, which floored me, and they did a scan and all is well.  But she did scare me, and told me that women who have lots of scans are at more risk of miscarriage, just wondering if you ladies had ever heard this before, so I told her that if it was not necessary then not to do it, but she said she would be quick, it was external.Trying not to worry too much about her comment.

Hope you are all ok.
Love TQ.xxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Sally, i tried to post the other day and lost the post  
Just wanted to say that the same thing happened to both Puss and I when we did the 'short protocol' together!
We did eventually get the goahead on the Friday to start jabbing - hope thats the same for you. Wishing you lots of luck and babydust  
TQ, Have never heard of that... in fact someone i know on another board has had multiple miscarriage. She has recently got a bfp and is being scanned every 2 wks by the miscarriage unit! Congratulations on your twinnie news, take things easy and don't worry too much about falls etc they are well cushioned. When i was pg with J&M i fell down the stairs, had chronic dioarrhoea (sp) and cramps, and a head on car crash (not our fault) in the first 13 wks... i came to the conclusion to survive all of that my 2 were little fighters and were going to stick around  
love to the rest of you, take care of those growing bumps,
I still love to keep an eye on you all, but we are all moving to the middle east on sunday, so lots of luck and babydust to you all
Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper  ~  with the move is this for work or just because you want to 

Sally ~ Sorry your not ready hun, sure you will on Friday   

Katy ~ How you feeling chick  Is your OHSS still getting better  Not addicted to Daytime TV just yet 

Karen ~ Its quiet common to get huge (.)(.) in the early weeks, I know I grew quite quickly into a bigger size 

TQ ~ Am sure its fine and your not having excessive scans anyway. If your worried then post on "Ask a Midwife" 

x x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Piper  
Glad i am "normal" then. Was getting a bit worried & just hadn't expected this to happen  . Had it in my head i would have started jabbing straight away  
Are you going to live in the middle east permanently  

Hi Karen - how are the boobs   Hope you got a nice comfy bra. Don't think i have ever told you all this.....but i am a qualified bra fitter!!!! Used to work at Debenhams many moons ago on the lingerie dept, so was fully trained in the art of bra fitting  

Hi Scooby - you back home yet? or still away? Hope you are feeling OK  

Hi Katy - Any good day time TV today  

Hi TQ - Sorry to hear about your fall....sounds like things are OK though  

Be back in a bit

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:


> Hi Scooby - you back home yet? or still away? Hope you are feeling OK


Yep am home, thank goodness, have had a h*ll of a week that I don't wish to be repeated in a hurry   

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sally ~How are you today? Hope bloods went ok this morn and you can finally start jabbing! At least it sounds somewhat usual for this to happen.  Hope work's not too manic for you, with all these early starts you must be worn out. 

Scooby ~ Sorry to hear you've had abit of a rubbish week hun. You feeling okay? What are your plans for the weekend? Hope you get the chance to put your feet up and take it easy. How's Tom doing? Bet he's loving his new snug tropical home. I could do with a box like that to crawl into!  Yeah still not bored of daytime tv, really like ready steady cook too now. 

Karen  ~ How's you today? Hope your not too tired and icky. Hope you managed to get a nice comfy bra. Wish mine would grow a bit more. Have only noticed a slight change. Any enlargement would be most appreciated.  Can do without the heaviness/soreness though.

T.Q  ~ Sorry to hear about your fall I can imagine how scared you must have been.  Glad to hear Daffy and Dilly are ok though. 

Piper ~ Nice to hear from you. Hope everything goes well with the move. Is it permanent? Good luck with your new arrival too. 

Whats everyone up to this weekend? We're off house shopping tomorrow, just for bits and pieces. Think I might see if we can take a run over to IKEA and then Country Baskets on the way home.

Enjoy your weekends and lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Yes its still busy   We are getting close to another go live so its getting intense to say the least  Tom is doing fine and enjoying his new home, his bulb went yesterday so Dave had to go out and get another one  I used to love Ready, Steady Cook when I watched it, have got a couple of the cookbooks too   Have been for a swim today so felt buzzing afterwards am going to try and go on Sunday and on Monday too 

Going to go out for Pizza tonight and then I think a Curry tomorrow night and then out for Sunday Lunch with friends so lots of food   Also need to go and have a look at this new pushchair we have seen.

Are you coming to Ikea in Leeds  Its literally 1 mile from our house  I love Country Baskets you could spend an absolute fortune in there don't you think 

*Sally* ~ How did your bloods go   its all systems go now 

*Karen* ~ Am sure it was you asking about heavyness in your (.)(.) but now can't find the post so sorry if I have got you confused  But sorry to disappoint you the heavyness does stay and if anything I have found they have got heavier  

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi

Bloods went OK.......i start jabbing tonight   - well suprefact stuff tonight then menopur from tomorrow  
So get those follie dances ready  
Go back next Friday for bloods and scan.

Off to lie down (headache again  )

Maybe back in a bit

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All

Hi Sally - Great news that you can get going, good luck for jabbin'  tonight. Aw I bet you were a really nice boob measurer  

Hi Scooby - Thanks for that lovely kitty pic on your post - Yes it was me moaning about my ginormous knockers. Will my nipples stay as big as sink plungers then?    

Hi Katy - Have a good time at Ikea spending money    We have just got new curtains from John Lewis and they have made a right difference to our living room. Yes got my new bra thanks it is heavenly comfy and like something that you could scaffold a building with (38F!!! .... not sexy! 

Hi TQ - Glad you are ok after your fall xxx You will have to wrap yourself up in loads of cotton wool in future. 

Good luck for your move Piper, nice to hear from you
Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

PS yes looking at my previous post i am obsessed with boobs today


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Don't think it matters......but did you all do your jabs in your thighs?  

I've always done mine in my tummy  , but have just done 1st one & thought i'd do something different, so did it in my thigh  

I hope this will be OK....

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Fantastic news  hope it went well last night and  for tonight    I always did my jabs in my thighs (more fat  ) but am sure its fine in either place 



karenm28 said:


> Hi Scooby - Thanks for that lovely kitty pic on your post - Yes it was me moaning about my ginormous knockers. Will my nipples stay as big as sink plungers then?


Not sure about sink plungers mine haven't changed that much, oh according to Dave they have but I wouldn't say they are sink plungers. Thing is there are just going to get bigger 

Katy ~ Hope you have a fab day shopping 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Mine can't get bigger I am already like the hunchfront of notredame 

Sally - I always did mine in my thighs - did you find it ok compared to your tum then?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Oh yes they can  I remember my cousin saying the same thing she went to a G and then double G and it was double ginormous


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Sally - I always did mine in my thighs - did you find it ok compared to your tum then?


yes - was OK. Went a bit red and itchy, but tummy did that as well i think 

Off to get my hair done now....

XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies hope you are all well.

Well pamapered myself today, went and had my hair lopped, it was shoulder lenght, now its a very short inverted bob.  Love it when I have my hair washed, as the chair vibrates, did have a momentary panic, wondering if it would hurt daffy and dilly, but pulled myself together and realised I was being stupid.Then treated myself to a foot long subway sandwich

Hope you all had a good day.

Love to all 
TQ.xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning Girls  

Hope you are all OK & having nice relaxing weekends  
We haven't done much, i needed to catch up on some sleep, so have just done that  

Jabbing going OK  
Off to do my ironing now...

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone 
Not doing much myself today - went out for lunch and to pics yesterday to see Vantage Point with sexy Doctor out of Lost in it - Was quite good.  Just lazing about today. Having a bit of a scruffy day in my PJs and lying on the sofa - Because I'm worth it  
Glad your jabbin' is going ok Sally
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Has everyone had a good weekend 

Had some really bad pains this afternoon think I might have over done it    Had a nice lie down and they eased off, although missed out on swimming 

Got midwife in the morning and car is having its MOT so busy day tomorrow.

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Had some really bad pains this afternoon think I might have over done it x x x


Hope you are feeling OK now Scooby  Have you had a busy weekend?

Hi to everyone - i am away tomorrow, so won't be back on until Tues. Wish me luck with the jabbing tomorrow night - not sure where i will be when the jabbing alarm goes off  . Probably out for dinner somewhere, so hope they have nice toilets!  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't think so but we had a brisk walk to and from the pub then did the ironing so I might have done    

I hope the loos are nice, you are brave    You going anywhere nice 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> I hope the loos are nice, you are brave  You going anywhere nice


Not sure about brave  Sam normally mixes the menopur for me, so last night i thought i'd better do it.....but got myself into a pickle and cried  Think i was just tired, so off to have another go in a minute.
Going to Bristol, so will probably be out for dinner when the time comes....Fingers crossed i don't mess it up 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just remember to take your time and don't put yourself under pressure.

If we were going out I would do it before I went      As long as it wasn't hours earlier  

Am on the end of the phone if you need me  

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Scooby  
I normally do them at 9pm
If i did them at say 7pm (before we went out) would that be too early do you think  
XX

Be back in a minute....off to jab!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I used to do mine at 7pm so an hour early was fine.  Not sure about a couple of hours early.  What time would you get back 

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Probably would be back around 11pm, so that doesn't help either!!
Might give care a ring tomorrow & ask them.
Have also read somewhere that some ladies pre-mix them before they go out & take the syringe with them   

Oh well, sure all will be well. Sam has just packed them all into one of his glasses cases from specsavers  

Night
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Don't think you will get this before tonight but will text you. I was told never to mix them before you are going to use them  

Midwife appointment went well, we heard heartbeat which was lovely  

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

HI Girls,

Scooby~ you okay hun? Glad to hear your appt went well and you heard the heartbeat! must be an amazing sound. Yes we went to Leeds IKEA - didin't realise you lived so close, wow I'd be there all the time! Yeah love Country Baskets too, picked up a nice vase and some rather cute looking plates much to Jonathan's disgust.  Did you have a nice weekend - apart from your pains? 

Sally  ~ Glad to hear Jabbings going okay. Hope being away doesn't pose too many problems with it. Hope you got to Bristol okay with the weather and everything. Gosh I'll worry now!  although saying that it's not too bad where we are, quite sunny, Take good care. Chat when you get back. 

Karen ~ How's you hun? Glad to hear you had a nice relaxing weekend. love duvet days, could quite happily spend all day in my p.j.'s. How's the symptoms going? How's your boobs today? Sorry had to ask!  You looking forward to your scan then? Not long to go, wonder if it's one or two? 

T.Q ~How are you today? Sounds like you had a nice weekend. It's amazing how good you feel after a good haircut isn't it? 

Hello Deb Bee and Joseph.

Moi? Well, The midwife called earlier and asked to see me this week for my first appointment. Eeek! It's on Wed. She then said she would book me in for a 12 week scan. Wow, can't believe how quick things are moving. 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Katy* ~ Bored of daytime tv yet  Weekend was good thanks lots of eating out   

*Sally* ~ Hope your jab went OK last night. Did you go out for dinner 

*Karen* ~ How your (.)(.) holding up  Not long till your scan   

*Piper* ~ Hope the move went as smoothly as it could 

 to TQ, Deb Bee and Joseph.

xxxxx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

just an update of how dh got on...we went to care this am and dh had tesa done....they found three straws of sperm so i dont kno wif that is al ot or not but was told that if they survive thawing, they will be enough for more than one cycle.dh is very worried that they might not make it and is really stressed out...i pray that they survive. care will phone me up tomorrow to let me know.

i just hope and pray everything goes ok..sorry cant do personals at the moment coz have to look after dh coz he is a bit sore.thanks everyone.

babylove.xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls...I'm back  

Survived the winds, the rain, the tidal surges on the Bristol channel etc etc   
Now its just very windy here - followed us back i think.
Jab went OK last night, would have preferred better lighting in my chosen toilet, but it had lots of space & the toilet seat made a good preparation area (put down & given a quick wipe obviously ) It did take me a while though, think the girls think thought i had been kidnapped or something...
Yep Scooby - went out for dinner to a Tapas bar...was very tasty

Have really started to feel things today, tummy feels quite heavy, am a bit bloated & have lots of twinges in my ovaries, so hope all of that is good  

I am just off to eat something now, so will pop back in a bit for some personals  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Great news then sounds like things are starting to happen  At least they thought you had been kidnapped and not that you were having a number 2    

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Only me again...

Scooby - that great that you got to hear the heartbeat   Thanks for the message about not pre-mixing - wouldn't have done that but thanks for warning me  

Karen - how are you? You feeling OK   Not long until Monday now  

Katy - You OK? Hope daytime TV is still keeping you occupied   Thanks for worrying about me, but yes got there and back safely  

TQ - Hi, hope you are doing OK

Babylove - the   sound good to me. Take care of DH and try & not worry too much (i know, easier said than done). Sending you lots of     

Deb Bee & Joseph - Hello   Hope you are both OK  

Well, think that is everyone  
Off to watch a bit of telly now

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ Great news then sounds like things are starting to happen  At least they thought you had been kidnapped and not that you were having a number 2
> 
> x x x


Posts just crossed....

Well i was worried that they would think that   So i phoned sam & made it look like i had been talking on my phone for ages as i walked back to the table!!!! Ha Ha

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

MollyB1 said:



> Well i was worried that they would think that   So i phoned sam & made it look like i had been talking on my phone for ages as i walked back to the table!!!! Ha Ha
> 
> XX


Great idea, wouldn't have thought of that one   

Babylove ~ Hope DH recovers soon, sure he will with some TLC


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening

Hope you are all ok 
I would have been on here last night but my car broke down on way home from work and I was stuck in middle of nowhere in the dark
- took nearly an hour for breakdown man to come and tow me - so went straight to bed last night when I finally got in! Got the train today as car is now in the garage. 

Hi Sally - Glad your jabbin going ok  GROW FOLLIES GROW  

Hi Scooby - Brilliant news on midwife appointment, must have been so nice to hear the heartbeat xxx wonder if you are having a boy or a girl - do you want to know? 

Hi Katy - Good luck for your midwife appointment - tomorrow is it?  

Hi Babylove - Good news about your DH, hope he is feeling better soon. 

Hi TQ, Deb Bee, Leanne, Piper and anyone else who is around 

Must go now as it is the season finale of Stargate Atlantis my fave programme! 
Night xxx
Love Karen


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I have been told by some of you that Sheffield Care is a good place to be!

I have had 2 failed ICSI tx at St James in Leeds and we have become very disillusioned with the treatment we got, I saw Mrs Sharma every time for every procedure both times,she didn't change anything at all for our 2nd tx and she was not very forthcoming with any information, we felt very let down to discover (by sneeking a look at our notes)after this latest tx that our only 2 surviving embies were grade 4/4 and very slow growing. At St james no one tells you anything it's terrible.

I was wondering how we go about changing hospitals? How would sheffield get our previous notes from St james? Does anyone know?

We have a follow up appointment on Tuesday with Mrs Sharma to discuss our 2nd failure...

But we will not be returning there for any further tx, definitely not.

I have heard very good reports about sheff care, so I think it will be our next step.

Good luck to all of you that are on with tx sending lots of  and    

Love Lynn


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Hope you are all well, just a quickie, as on a hetic clinic with very un-coperative children.

Not had chance to read back, so sorry if I have missed anyone's news. Will try and read back tonight.

I am doing ok, trying not to panic, that I don't feel in the slightest bit pregnant, no nausea, sore (.)(.) tummy not changed, not overly hungry, only thing I am doing is nodding off earlier than normal, hoping both are still on board, and trying my best to stay relaxed. Not had any more stomach pains since friday ish, so happy they seem to be over.

Take care ladies.
Love to all
TQ.xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi ladies.....

an update about dhs .

they managed to that the sample this morning and they survived..yipeeeee!!! we are both so happy..now the only thing thatremains is for care to get in touch with my reciepient then we are ready to go..am soo looking forward to starting..i know its not something to look forward to coz of how much of a rollercoster it is but i am just being positive and hoping for the best...

scooby and karen..DH is better today not too bad..he is on paracetamols to ease any discomfort so he is not too bad....he was soo happy at the news especially becoz of how he was worrying himself sick last night bless him 

lynn, the ladies here are fantastic am sure you will get all the support you will need and they will trya nd answer most of your questions

hello to sally, deebee, molly, tq, katie and anyone else i have missed..

much love
babylove xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lynn

Sorry to hear you have had such a bad experience at Jimmy's  I am going to assume that you are fee paying or paying for your treatment there, correct me if I am wrong.

Therefore when we changed from LGI to Care we had to write to them and ask them for a copy of our notes, they then sent an invoice through the post which we had to pay for the priviledge to have our notes copied at a really high rate, plus an admin charge  Anyway we got the notes etc and took them to Care. I know KatyBlue was at Jimmy's and it took her ages to eventually get her notes I think she had to cancel 2 appointments at Care as they were so slow in getting her notes to her.

I would then contact Care, they run Open Evenings I think its once every 2 months and you can put your name down to attend but if you have already been through treatment I don't think you will gain much out of it. You could just ring them up and they will give you a tour of the clinic. Its small and very friendly. I really can't recommend the staff highly enough and I am sure the other ladies will agree.

If you have any  on store at Jimmys you can also get this moved to Care, you would have to arrange it but its pretty easy. We did it with a private company 

Just incase you are having NHS treatment I don't believe that you can change from Jimmys to Care as your PCT will have an arrangement with Jimmys and not with Care. You might be able to swop to LGI which again is very good. We have had our NHS go at LGI and they were really good.

Hopefully this has been helpful, if you have any more questions then please just shout  

Babylove  ~ So pleased that DH is feeling better and great news on his 

x x x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you are all well, just got a bit of a lull at the moment at work, and I am bored, hate sitting and waiting for patients, and I bet you even though I have seen all my patients they still make me sit here till when the clinic finish's about 6ish.

Hope everyone has had a good day.

Love to all
TQ.xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Gorgeous Girls,,

Lynn ~ Sorry to hear about your failed cycles  Like Scooby says, I was at Jimmy's for 3 cycles,all bfn. I agree with you totally about the lack of information, and all I can say is definately go to Sheffield if you can! Can't recommend them enough and we were lucky enough to get a bfp with them first time.  With regards to the notes..hmm Jimmy's were a bit of a pain when it came to this.  I rang up the acu and asked who I needed to contact and they gave me the address. You then get sent out some notes to fill in, send it back and then wait! It took about 6 weeks and cost £50, but then I did have alot of sheets to be copied. Wishing you lots of luck, anything you want to know just shout. 

Scooby ~ How are you doing hun? I'm okay thanks, Yeah still loving the daytime tv. How very sad. I missed a few programmes earlier and was quite cross. Whats happened to me I don't know.   Hows thing with you?

Sally ~ Glad to hear you got back home ok. Was thinking about you. Glad the jabbing went okay too. Good news about your twinges - hopefully something is happening in there! Come on Follies!  Have you got a scan tomorrow morning to see what's happening?

Karen ~ Gosh that doesn't sound good, breaking down in the dark. Poor love. How scary. Is your car still poorly? And how about you? You looking forward to Monday? What time's your scan?

Babylove ~ Great news on DH's  Glad to hear you are positive and ready to go. Hopefully it won't take too long to find a reciepient..and you can get going. 

T.Q ~ How you doing hun? Try not to worry about your lack of symptoms. I said exactly the same to a gnaecologist last night who said not to complain as most ladies would love to have no morning sickness etc. So I'm sure everythings ok.  When's you next scan?

Heloo Deb Bee  and Joseph.

Well what a hectic 24hours it's been. Had my first midwife appt yesterday, which went well.Decided to tell her about this spotting I've had on and off since the weekend, thinking she might tell me it's normal to spot etc... oh no she tells me it's not normal and I need an emergency scan.  Rush to the gp who tries to refer me by phone, but the staff at the early pregnancy unit have gone home (5pm) and they are booked up for 2 weeks!! What??  So he calls the on call gnae at hosp who agrees to see me.So went to the gynae ward, who were fab and they examined me and said everything looked ok, but I needed a scan to make sure. So She got me a scan at epu this afternoon, ( didn't seem that busy!!) which luckily went well. No probs with bubs thank goodness..heartbeat ok etc.. they could see a small patch where the blood was coming from, but said it should go on it's on. Gosh how worrying!  Glad I got to see bubs, and got another picture though. 

Gosh bit of an essay there! Going for some tea now,

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Flipping heck that must have made you panic. I think it is quite common in early pregnancy but not for everyone. I haven't had any bleeding at all. And as you say another pic for the album 

Karen ~ How you doing my dear  Is your car fixed now  How flipping scary being stranded in the dark 

Sally ~ Can't remember when your back at Care but if its tomorrow  You still feeling things 

No real news from me, have felt a few things not sure if its baby or other bits moving but its quite exciting, so watch this space.

 to Babylove, Lynn & TQ

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ Can't remember when your back at Care but if its tomorrow  You still feeling things


Yes i am back tomorrow for blood test and 1st scan.
Hope all is as should be 

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

See I can remember things


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank-you


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just to let you know, scan went well
Have got 12 on the right & about 7 on the left.
And.....EC is on Monday   

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow good luck for Monday Sally  what time are you in there? My scan is at 11am so will I see you there?          Sounds like you might be getting lots of lovely chucky eggs with all those follies. 

Katy - You poor thing, so glad everything is ok. Must be so scary - I do know a few people (including a girl I work with) who have had bleeding in early pregnancy and they have healthy kids now - but can understand it must be very worrying for you  

Hi Scooby, yes car fixed thanks, the turbo pipe had popped off so lost all power, only cost £50 to fix though so thats good news. Ooohh can't wait for your bubs to start springing about! Must be a very strange feeling indeed.  

Hi TQ - Hope you are ok, am sure you have no need to worry about not having many symptoms, everybody is different. I start gipping and my tummy starts rumbling if I haven't eaten for about 2 hours and I am sure everyone at work will notice that I am always eating as I am normally always on a diet! 

Hi Lynn - A big welcome to you, sorry you haven't had good luck at Jimmy's - I was not impressed by them myself but have not had treatment there, only a SA and phonecalls (found their receptionist to be very annoying but then I work on the phones so bad phone service drives me particularly mad). Care are brilliant though and I can't recommend them enough.  

Hi Babylove - how are you doing?

Well I had a nightmare day the other day, had to get the train as my car was in the garage for 2 days so DH dropped me off at the train station really early 7.30 on his way to work (I don't start work till 10) and cos I had got up so early I realised on the train I had forgotten my utrogestan!!!  I rang Care as soon as I got to work (thinking they would say missing one wouldn't hurt) but they said I couldn't miss one or take it too late as it may cause a problem so I had to get someone at work to give me a lift home and back (and so I had to tell her why I needed to get home so urgently when I didn't really want to tell anyone!) as I had no car and work 25 miles away. I also had no house key so had to ring my neighbour and ask her to leave my spare key outside for me as she was on her way to work. Was a very hectic horrible day. 

What are you all doing this weekend then? I have booked the whole of Monday off for my scan so am looking forward to a nice long weekend. No plans though, I think I will just laze about as usual  

Lots of love
Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Oh wow good luck for Monday Sally what time are you in there? My scan is at 11am so will I see you there?     Sounds like you might be getting lots of lovely chucky eggs with all those follies.


EC is at 10am, but got to be there at 9am.
So depending on how long it takes, might see you 
Are you excited and nervous then  Sure all will be fine 
I am very nervous, only just starting to hit me now, have been sooo busy at work have not had chance to think about it & i really wasn't expecting them to say i would be ready by Monday   Thought it would be at least Tues or Weds!!! Oh well, just need you all to send us lots of positive baby making vibes 

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

I know, your EC seems to have crept up on us very quickly doesn't it! 
Monday EC is lucky though   as thats what I had this time

I might see you on Mon then if I am early- you may be staggering out with a dazed but happy look on your face as I am in the waiting room with a terrified look on my face!  Enjoy your temazepam (sp?) 

I am strangely not too nervous yet about my scan but I know I will be a nervous wreck on Monday morning 

I will send lots of pos vibes towards the lab of lurve while I am there           

Hope you get lots of lovely chuckies for Easter - including the lucky one or two you have been waiting for 
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popping on quickly,

Sally ~ Wow good luck for Monday! Really has come round quickly.  It sounds like all those twinges were producing lots of good follies for you!  Everything is crossed. 

Karen ~ Hope everything goes well on Mon for you too hun, I'm so excited for you to be seeing you're little bean(s) and if it's one or two! 

Scooby  ~ Hope you and Tom are well and having a nice weekend. How exciting to feel a few flutterings!  Have you had anymore?

Hello to T.Q, Lynn, Babylove, Deb Bee and Joseph. Hope you're all well.

Got to dash, Going out for a meal in Leeds tonight..we're heading off soon and I'm not even dressed! aargh.
If I don't get on tomorrow, Sally and Karen, much love for Monday.Will be thinking of you both. 

Bye for now.

xxxxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gosh its a bit quiet on here isn't it  
Hope everyone is doing OK & having nice weekends  

Karen - lots of luck for tomorrow   Sending you lots of      Might see you as i hobble down the stairs  

So.....i've done my last injection, so here we go again......  

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck to you too                

Zillions of positive vibes to you for tomorrow Sally  - let us know how you get on won't you. Sleep well tonight xxx 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi everyone,

how are you all doing?

just sending positive vibes to karen for your scan for monday..fingers croossed that it will go ok and you will be able to see your little one(s)?

sally..good luck for EC tomorrow and hope it all goes well...lots of   to you and pliz let us know how it goes.

scooby, hope its going ok with the little one

big hello to TQ, lynn and deb bee and any one else i may have missed

wishing you all a lovely night.

xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
Well EC went OK - they got 16 eggs  
Don't think they were expecting that many (& neither were we) but i suppose its a good start. Embryologist has said probably not all of them will be mature, but fingers crossed we still get a good crop that fertilise    

Thanks for the text Karen - glad things OK with you too.
Well, off to watch a DVD and lie on the sofa, as a bit sore after this mornings activities!!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ OMG how quickly did that happen  We have been away for the weekend and just got back in the last hour and seen your news. Am so sorry I didn't wish you luck but I didn't know  Am gonna drop you a text 

Karen ~ Wow flipping heck what a day you had. Thank you so much for your text and really pleased all went well  

Katy ~ How's you  Are you feeling better  Where did you go for your meal on Saturday 

Well we have spent since Friday in Filey with Dave's cousin, it was his birthday and he had hired a huge house for us and some other friends so we had a fab weekend. We went to Bridlington on Saturday and then Scarborough yesterday. Had Fish & Chips by the seafront, it was lovely, the weather was cold and chilly but dry which was a blessing. Back to work tomorrow though 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Sally ~ OMG how quickly did that happen  We have been away for the weekend and just got back in the last hour and seen your news. Am so sorry I didn't wish you luck but I didn't know  Am gonna drop you a text
> 
> [


I know, i can hardly believe it myself! Especially after i thought the "short" protocal wasn't being very short!! They did warn me this could happen though, but even Dr Shaker seemed surprised with 16 - but we are prepared for quite a few not be be mature after speaking to embryologist.

Found it tough going though & had to have gas and air. Tracy held my hand & i think by then end she had cramp!!

XX

PS Don't worry about not wishing me luck   Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I still can't believe you got 16 eggies      for that call tomorrow, will be waiting for your text   

We did have a lovely weekend away although both knackered now. Dave is currently in bed as we "speak"   Its hardly surprising really, have had some very late nights, I don't know how I managed as I am normally in bed by 9 and asleep by 10 and we weren't going out till 9   

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 
Happy St Patrick's Day - May the luck of the Irish be with you  
Just gonna change my ticker because we have 1 little cashew on board! So happy I cried when I saw it on screen with its heartbeat and our parents were so pleased when we told them the good news.  We even dared look in baby type shops on the way back just for ideas of course, I am not counting my chickens yet! 

So glad you are ok Sally - What an amazing number of chuckie eggs, your special one must be in there - good luck for your call tomorrow - I feel really positive for you!                Tracey held my hand too during EC, she is my favourite nurse there.  You rest up now and take it easy after making all those eggs you must be worn out. 

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend Scooby, mmmm seaside fish and chips, did you bring me some back?    I can't stop eating - only to ward off my morning sickness of course   

Hi Katy, Babylove, TQ, Lynn, Deb Bee, Leanne and anyone else who is around


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Karen  
Nice ticker   So pleased all was OK on the scan for you  
Hope St Patricks day is going to give us lots of luck over the next few days  

Well, i'm feeling OK. Hobbling around a bit, but pain is not too bad. Just got the tea on - made a chilli the other week & froze it ready for EC teatime  

Hope everyone else is OK  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ No sorry didn't bring you any back  Great news on one little beanie on board 

Sally ~ I have just made leek and potatoe soup for tea with some crusty bread   Hope the pain eases up soon 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow what a great day for us Sheffield Girls!! 

Sally ~ Congrats again! That's just amazing.  16 eggies. No wonder you were feeling twinges! Must be all these positive vibes we're all sending your way! Really pleased for you, hope you've got you're feet up resting now.Good luck for the call tomorrow. 

Karen ~ Wow congrats to you too sweetie. I love your new ticker.  Isn't it amazing seeing your little bubs on board and the little heartbeat! Have you been discharged yet? It's so weird leaving the clinic for the last time clutching your little piccie. 

Scooby ~ I'm doing fine thank you. Still spotting but they told me to expect it.  We went to Valentino's In Leeds. Think it's on Wakefield Road, so going out of the City. I love that place. It was a family birthday, had a really good night. Your weekend sounds fab too..love Brid (when it's sunny!) and fish and chips by the sea..you just can't beat it. Any more little flutterings hun? 

Hello to T.Q. Deb Bee, Lynn and Babylove. Hope you're all well. 

My friend had a baby girl last week, Annabell. How cute! Going to see her now, so excited.Back tomorrow lovlies.

Lots of love, a happy Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Think i am off to bed in a bit.
Thank-you for all your kind words on my batch of eggs  
Will update tomorrow....keep the positive vibes flowing through cyberspace  
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

God, why is this process so hard  

13 of our 16 egss were mature, but we have only managed to get 3 that have fertilised (5 didn't fertilise & 5 fertilised abnormally)
They even had to use the frozen sperm they had as back up because the fresh sample got worse as the day went on....
I am so upset, i know i should concentrate on what we have, but the embryologist really made it sound very bad & i'm really worried these 3 won't even make it to ET tomorrow   

Sorry girls, i just thought we would get a better result than this...

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ Thanks for your text messages  It is so flipping hard am I am so sorry that you didn't have more fertilise after getting so many eggies  but I am sure that what you have got will be doing their thing and getting ready for tomorrow. I know its probably hard for you right now to focus on the positive things but we are all right behind you 100%                                                

You know where I am if you fancy a natter hun 

x x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

oh Sally sweetheart - Big big hugs.  I can imagine you were disapointed with the call, especially with having a high number of eggs, but  those 3 embies you have are even more special now what little fighters you've got! You concentrate on these littles babes, imagine how well they're doing in the lab, send them lots of positive thoughts, and before you know it, they'll be back in mummy's tummy.  Sending you more positive energy, and praying so hard for your special embies. With you all the way.

       

Like scooby - I'm here too if you want a natter.

All my love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank-you girls   
Just feel a bit shocked, i think i just thought we would get at least 1 more than last time (last time was 7 eggs, 3 fertilised)
But, yes will try really hard to concentrate on the 3 we have  

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

We are always here for moral support and to provide you with some positivity when you need it.

Just remember your friends are here to pick you up.

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> Just remember your friends are here to pick you up.
> 
> x x x x


I know 
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Morning*

I just wanted to say  Sally for ET later on today. Sending you lots of                               and some                     

And finally some      and a 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

THANK-YOU Linda  

Just what i needed - sent you a text, but transfer is at 3pm. 2 embies still hanging on @ 3 cell and 4 cell.
This has been the worst 24 hrs ever, but now i will concentrate on the 2 little things that are the most important thing ever in the world  

Sally
XX

PS Thank-you so much to all of you for looking after me yesterday


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sally ~ Just checked my phone  No worries you know that we are here to help you through this.  for 3pm this afternoon   

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Sally,

Here's a big hug waiting for you pupo princess...Hope all went well.










Lots of love.

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank-you Katy  

Well, i have 2 embryos back on board. The 3 cell was still a 3, but the 4 cell had gone on to be a 5 cell - although there was quite a bit of fragmentation on that one. But....at least we had 2 to put back    

Was supposed to have the transfer at 3pm but it was about 4pm in the end - i mentioned i had been having some tummy pains, so Dr Shaker had to come and have a chat with us first - but all was fine, probably cos they got so many egss on Monday.

So here i am in the 2ww again   

Anyway, how is everyone else?

Katy - are you still watching daytime TV? Did you go and see your friends baby the other night?

Karen - are the boobs any bigger!!   

Scooby - you back home tonight  

Hi to TQ, Babylove, Deb Bee & Joseph

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hi PUPO Sally - Hope you and Sam and your lovely embies are doing ok. Make sure you laze about and rest your poor ovaries won't you.  I am sure your gorgeous embies will be doing their thing over Easter. Feed them lots of chocolate eggs that should help them grow big and strong. Did you see them on the screen and get a pic?                Yes my boobs are still insane!

Hi Katy -  Yes I am discharged from Care now which feels very positive - feel like a normal person!    How are you lovely lady of leisure? 

Hi Scooby - What are you up to this week? Any plans for the Easter weekend? We are going to my mums for Sunday lunch, she just lives about 3 miles away from us. 

Hi anyone else who is around

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

karenm28 said:


> Hi PUPO Sally - Did you see them on the screen and get a pic?        Yes my boobs are still insane!


Yep, we got a picture 
Insane boobs?..... oh dear    

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Well done hun you did good. Now feet up and relax. Sure the pain is just from how many eggies they got     Am home tonight, home alone go got the remote all to myself  

Karen ~ Maybe you should just hire a crane    No real plans as yet so will see what happens with the weather 

Katy ~ Doubt your bored of daytime TV yet are you  What you doing with yourself 

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello pupo princess Molly - sending you lots of           for the 2ww

Evening Katyblue, scooby, Karen and anyone else who is around.

Hope you are all well.
Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~ How are you doing today hun? So pleased everything went ok yesterday. Have you got some time off for the 2ww? If not, hope you get to put your feet up this weekend and take it easy.  I agree with Karen - lots of scrummy Easter eggs will help them embies grow big and strong!

Karen ~ Glad you're ok, and hope your boobs aren't giving you too much pain. Keep waiting for mine to grow!  Yes, still enjoying being a lady of leisure, really got far too used to it. Spoke to my boss last night about my return, but as I'm still spotting they don't want me back yet.  They really have been fantastic, my boss joked next time she saw me would be when I took the baby in! So, have you been to see your gp yet to discuss your antenatal care? That makes it seem very real! 

Scooby  ~ Hey sweetie, how are you? Hope you enjoyed the tv last night. Makes a change to have the remote to ourselves doesn't it! Anything good on? Yeah still into the daytime tv, although I've recently branched out into dvds too.  How are you doing then? Not long til your 20 week scan, I can't believe how quickly the times gone. Has it gone quickly for you?

Hi T.Q ~ How are you doing? Hope things are ok with you. When's your next scan?

Hello Babylove, Deb Bee and Joseph. 

Whats everyone got planned for Easter weekend then? Weather forecasts typical bank holiday weather and snow in some parts too! We're undecided about our plans too. Have had 2 invitations for Sunday lunch..trying to decide who's the better cook. Ha only joking. Hope the Easter bunny's good to you all and you all get lots of scrummy treats.

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ TV last night was OK, I always find there is never much on when I have control   Spent most of the night coughing  20 week scan is only 2 weeks on Monday, some days its going really quickly others it seems like its really dragging. But almost half way 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooby -  Wow can't believe you are heading for half way! Are you enjoying being pregnant now (as opposed to being scared!) 
I always watch Torchwood and Gordon Ramsay (yum) on Wednesday nights - Yes a crane what a good idea, or at least a winch! 

Katy - Your bosses are brilliant aren't they.  I just got my letter from Care today confirming they had written to my GP and telling me to make an appointment so I will make one for next week.  What generally happens at the GP appointment? The moaning lady brought her gorgeous baby in to work the other day and she kept nagging away at me, don't you feel broody? etc. I was like "dunno, not really!" - little do they know    nosey bats - At least I felt like holding the baby this time, I normally make an excuse. She is still moaning by the way. 

Sally - How are you feeling Mrs Pupo, hope you are not too uncomfortable today. Have you got lots of time booked off work after Easter? I hope Sam is pampering you.  I have bought my DH a tardis egg and a tractor egg and he loves them because he is a big kid. I have bought myself some mint matchmakers and am scoffing them now and tormenting him mmmm 

TQ - Hi how are you doing? Any symptoms yet from your lovely twinnies or are they still being extra nice to you? Have you told anyone your good news yet? 

Hi to anyone else who is around, have a lovely Easter
Love Karen
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen ~ Yes enjoying it    The first appointment with the Dr is just to register the pregnancy and they take some details and give you some information about exercise, diet, foods to avoid, things to avoid etc.  Then they normally send off to the hospital you have chosen to get your 12 week scan and also to get a midwife appointment.

That's about it really.

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning Scooby, thanks for the GP info  xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning everyone  

I will just be quick, because i still don't feel 100% & need to go and watch some more DVD's  
I do feel better, but my tummy has just been really tender, esp when i go for a wee (sorry  ) 
Trying my best to be positive but just feel like have been beaten up or something   - sorry that sounds a bit OTT doesn't it....

Anyway, hope you all have some nice plans for the cold & snowy Easter we are likely to have  

XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

MollyB1 said:


> but just feel like have been beaten up or something  - sorry that sounds a bit OTT doesn't it....


Just re-read what i put - i have never been beaten up my the way  
I am sure you know what i mean....
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally* ~ Am sure you have never been beaten up but I know what you mean  I am sure its because they retrieved lots of eggs that you are feeling like that. It should  die down in the next couple of days. Just make sure you drink at least 2 litres of water a day  

*Katy* ~ Your boss's are great just what you need. At least your not going out of your mind with daytime tv 

*Karen* ~ Won't ask how the (.)(.) although did see a hammock today and thought of you   Did you know that the Apprentice is starting this week  Can't wait 

Nothing to report here, went to see some family friends for lunch today and had a nice chat up  Still coughing away  Think we are getting a Chinese for tea tonight and then cooking tomorrow night. Dave has chosen stuffed peppers to start and then Chicken Fajitas for main, no pudding  Then off out with some friends for tea on Sunday, think it will be Chinese but hey a girl can never have too much Chinese  

Dave wants to get out in the garden this weekend and plant some stuff, if not I think he's decided to paint the nursery. I think I am going to do some shopping for his birthday, can't leave things till the last minute so have got a few ideas


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> *Sally* ~ Am sure you have never been beaten up but I know what you mean  I am sure its because they retrieved lots of eggs that you are feeling like that. It should  die down in the next couple of days. Just make sure you drink at least 2 litres of water a day


Am feeling better thank-you - drinking lots of water and eating lots of creme eggs   (because Karen & Katy told me too  ) Watched Hairspray on DVD this afternoon as well, so that made me feel better . Have got some friends coming around for dinner in a bit - we're having fajitas too!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hairspray is fab I watched it the other week      

Chinese was yummy ~ have fun this evening   

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sally*  ~ Morning Hun, hope your feeling better. Here's your daily dose            Hope work isn't too busy for you today  

*Katy* ~ How's it going with you are you still spotting  Have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet 

*Karen* ~ How's the hammocks doing  You feeling OK 

*TQ* ~ Hope your doing OK

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey girls,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend and scoffed lotsa choccie. I did. Well scoffed a lot of everything really. Easter eggs, sunday lunches, pub meals, eek. Trousers very tight today! 

Sally  ~ How are things going hun. Hope you're okay and keeping positive. Have the pains gone down? I had exactly the same (and yes, when you have a wee - still get that now slightly!)It's just the ovaries tyring to heal after all them eggies getting back down to size, although mine were still measuring well over 10 cm that day I had the local scan. He he. The woman's face was a picture when she scanned me!  Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts and babydust.       

Scooby  ~ How are you today hun? I'm doing fine thanks.  Yeah still spotting occasionally, nothing too bad. Looking forward to my 12 wk scan, it's 8th April so not long. Had to fight to get it though. Wasn't going to give me one cos I'd had a "fertility one" and then that emergency one. In the end they agreed I could have one. What about you, did you have a struggle?  You felt anymore little flutterings? 

Karen ~ Hows things with you? Hope your symptoms aren't too bad. You feeling sicky? I haven't had many symptoms at all. (apart from the ohss ) Just tired, sore boobs and that indigestion thing I had. Not that I'm complaining! Have you got your gp's appt this week? Hope it all goes well.

Hello T.Q. Hope you and bubs are all ok.

Hello to the rest of the gang. 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy

Your scan is the day after mine and yours is on Dave's birthday      No I got my scans as routine and then when we went for our 12 week scan they booked our 20 week scan automatically.

Yes bubs is now moving around on a daily basis although only feel it when I am sat or laid down    

We haven't finished our 1 easter egg that we are sharing, we are half way through     

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Dearies 
Hope you had a nice Easter, rang GPs today and they can't get me in until next week so I asked if I need to go as I just want a referral to the midwife and the receptionist said not to bother with GP. She just booked me straight in for a midwife booking in appointment on 15th April so that is approx 11 weeks pg which is fine with me.  Hope she is nice! I will make sure I demand a 12 week scan. 

I've not eaten either of my Easter Eggs yet, I seem to have gone off chocolate this week which is not like me 

Sally - How are you? Hope you are feeling better now. Are you back at work this week or have you got some time off? 

Scooby - Glad you are ok and bubs is making his/her presence felt. Bet it feels very strange.  Are you gonna ask about sex of your bubs at your next scan or don't you want to know?  How is Master Tom doing?  

Katy - Yes I am feeling very sicky - I now gip for ages at anything remotely unclean such as the sight of cat litter or toilets but haven't been physically sick yet. My DH keeps laughing at me - the meany    Glad you are feeling ok and hope you enjoyed stretching your trousers this weekend . 

TQ - Hope you are ok, what are you up to?

We are going to watch the Mr Bean film tonight. I have been asleep most of the weekend so couldn't sleep last night and then had to go to work today so I think an early night is required
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen ~ Master Tom is doing fine thanks  

No we aren't going to find out the flavour we both love surprises and want to wait and don't mind buying things in neutral colours 

Some GP's / Clinics seem to kick up a fuss about 12 week scans but I would put your foot down and demand one.

 with Mr Bean, personally I can't stand the man 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls

Yes i am feeling better thank-you. I have been back to work today - was really not looking forward to it  . Anyway have kept my head down & tried to just do what i need to do then come home. It can get quite stressful my job, so just don't want to get bogged down in a load of crap  .

Katy - can't believe they would deny you (or anyone for that matter) a scan at 12 weeks. I don't think it should matter how many scans you have had previously & considering what us IVF ladies go through I think its bang out of order!! Don't they know you are "Special"  

Karen - hope DH is on cat litter duty then   I was so glad when we moved to the house we are in now, cos there was a cat flap already here so we could get rid of the litter tray. Enjoy Mr Bean

Scooby - Thanks for my daily dose of   and   and      Keep them coming  

TQ - Hope you are OK

Well, i need to go and supervise tea now....

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Here's today and tomorrow's daily dose                                  

         

Glad to hear work went OK 

Some clinics do get funny as they think you are not entitled to ANOTHER scan as you have had some as its IVF 

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, not had chance to read back yet, so sorry if I have missed anyone's news.

Karenm - your midwife appt is on bday, so good day to have your first appt.

I amdoing fine thanks, had a flap over easter weekend, as had alot of pain, seen the midwife today, and she found the heart beat (s), so feeling alot happier.

Hope you all had a lovely easter.

Take care ladies.
Love to all.
TQ.xxxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

hey Girls,,

Sally  ~ Daily dose of positive vibes for you!        How are you doing? Hope work's not too stressful for you, hope you can keep your head down and take it easy where possible. Hope you haven't got any travelling to do this week?  Let us know how you are. 

Karen  ~ Sorry to hear you're feeling sicky.  Hopefully it will soon pass.Glad you've got your appt booked. Yes make sure you demand a scan if you have to! don't let them fob you off as my mine did  We need our 12 weeks scan!

Scooby  ~ How are you today? Glad to hear Tom is doing well.  So have you bought lots more clothes and bits and pieces yet? Must be so exciting! Did you decide in which buggy to get in the end?

T.Q ~ Sorry to hear about the pains. Did the midwife know what they were? How lovely to hear the heartbeats though! 

Well must dash, dp's getting ready to head up to Glasgow for a funeral and he needs a bit of help getting sorted!

Lots of love to you all.

Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello  

Thanks for my positive vibes and babydust Katy - really need them today. Feeling really down....got bad achey AF pains - just feel like i did on my 1st cycle when it didn't work. Also don't have any bloating and that always seems to be a good sign   
Also, was awake from 2am last night until 6am & then the alarm went off at 6.10am   Worrying about work stuff - long story  

Anyway, hope you are all OK. Having my tea now, might pop back in a bit but then will be off to bed to sleep

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sally ~  sorry you have had a bad day today 

I didn't have any bloating on my last cycle so try not to read into the symptons too much 

Hope everything is OK with work 

Katy ~ No we haven't bought anything else recently we are going to wait until after our 20 week scan  

Karen ~ How you doing 

x x x

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone 

Just popping on to say....

Zillions of positive vibes to Sally                                  

Sally - Try not to worry about those pains (easier said than done I know) - It was around day 11 and 12 post EC that I had AF pains for hours and thats when I had that implantation bleeding - Do you remember, I thought it was all over for me and I was crying on here..... so you never know....you must be around that time now - too early for AF I think xxx Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight 
C'Mon Sally's Embies - get digging in! 

Hi Scooby - I'm fine thanks how are you?  Bet you can't wait for your 20 week scan,then you can go SHOPPING! I have been wretching/gipping all evening due to smelling drains cos ours got blocked and DH had to clean it out and I have a superhero sense of smell   I love it when I get morning sickness it is such a good sign - see I said I wouldn't complain if I got sickness didn't I!? 

Hi Katy - How are you?  I have a plan to get my 12 week scan - will tell her I want a home birth (which is the truth!) and then she will be so busy trying to talk me out of that she will forget to argue about the scan!  Can't believe they tried fobbing you off - especially with your pesky ovaries  

Hi TQ  - Sorry to hear you have been in pain and worrying - Probably just cos you are having twins your womb will be expanding faster and it must hurt.  I've had a few twinges and they worry me now and again but nothing too alarming. So glad they are both safe and sound in there.  

Lots of love
Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Have you noticed your smell has increased  At you not moaning about being sick    It is reassuring 

Wow a homebirth, I don't think Dave would entertain the fact and I want to be able to have drugs if I need it and you can't really with a homebirth. Although do fancy a big paddling pool to sit in   

xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I want a big paddling pool


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning everyone
Isn't it lovely outside.  What are you all up to this weekend?  We have nothing planned but will probably go out for Sunday lunch tomorrow.  

Zillions of positive vibes to you Sally - How are you holding up? Not long to wait now xxx              

Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ I hope this weather stays it will be a lovely weekend. We have got some friends from down south up for the weekend so off out today, think we are going to Tropical World in Leeds. Where you off for your Sunday Lunch tomorrow 

Sally ~ How you doing my dear                 Hope work has been OK for you this week. Have you and Sam got many plans for this weekend 

Katy  ~ Hi hun  How you doing  Bet your now offically addicted to Morning TV aren't you  You won't be going back to work at this rate  What plans you got for the weekend 

x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well, 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, nothing planned this end, still resting, hoping to get out for a potter with the weather being so nice.

DH has gone out for crossiants (?sp) yum, yum.

Take care ladies.
Love TQ.xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls

PLEASE DON'T SHOUT AT ME 

I tested this morning and it was BFN....it was a test i had left over from last time off the internet - detects HCG at ultra low levels.

Now i know things might change (10dpt today), but i kind of think they won't.

I know i don't have to explain myself, but i just wanted to know, because next week at work is going to be quite stressful & i really just wanted to get my head together this weekend & prepare myself (might not make sense, but it sort of does to me)

Maybe the  and  will help - you never know.

Sorry to have caved in and tested, but it felt like the right thing to do 

XX

PS Surprisingly i am OK about it at the moment....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Am not going to shout but its too early to test hun 

I would hold off for a few more days, when are you due to test officially 

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not until next Friday.....

     

I agree - very early - but just needed to do it


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi MollyB1

here is an extra large helping of                                                                                                    

Like scooby said its too early hun, and you might have a later implanter, so still keep evrything crossed, its not over yet.

Love TQ.xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sally  ~ An extra large helping of babydust and positive vibes from me too...

     
                               

I can't shout either, not that I would! I'm a serial early tester, I found it so difficult to resist. Tis very early though, Got everything crossed that when you retest its a lovely bfp. With you all the way hun. xxxx

Scooby ~ How are you? Hope you Enjoy the day with your friends, never been to tropical world. Whats it like? 

Karen ~ You got nice weather there chick? It's awful here, done nowt but rain. Hope you have a nice weekend and enjoy your sunday lunch tomorrow. 

Hi T.Q  ~ hope you are ok. Did you enjoy your croissants? Yum yum! 

Hello to everyone else 

Nothing to report this end. Suffering a bit with headaches at the minute. Got some acupuncture tomorrow, hoping that will clear them up, don't like popping pills! 

Lots of love

Katy. xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Well we had a nice morning but then chucked it down all afternoon.  Me and DH stayed in and played Civilisation - Had a war against each other  

Hi Sally - Of course we won't shout at you - Far too early though - you can't take this result as accurate at all - All you can do is avoid any more tests and go into denial until official test date                    By denial I mean put it out of your mind as much as possible and wee as soon as you get up and as soon as you get in from work before you can even think about testing again!  Have you got Friday off work? 

Hi Katy - Sorry you have headaches, hope you feel better soon. 

Hi Scooby - Not sure where we will go for lunch yet, sometimes we go to the Swan at Aberford or sometimes Wheatsheaf at Castleford. Both do gorgeous carvery.  Hope you have a nice time with your visitors this weekend. 

Hi TQ - Glad to hear you are taking it easy, tummy pains any better? 

Bye for now
Karen 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ Tropical World is really good especially for the children  Its only £3 to get in and you can spend a good couple of hours in there. There are lots to see big fish, turtles, butterflies, meerkats (although they were on holiday  ) and then we went to the pub across the road for lunch  Sorry your suffering with headaches I am still getting about 3 - 4 a week  Have you tried those patches that you put on your forehead  I know you look a bit silly but no one sees if your at home.

Sally ~ Its definately too early to test, you need to hold off until Friday, alot can happen in that time hun     You know where I am if you fancy a natter 

Karen ~ Hope you have a nice lunch. Could really eat a carvery today but am having one tomorrow night 

TQ ~ What pains are you getting  Are they just the AF type stretching pains 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks girls  ....i hope you are right  
I really feel like AF is on the way at the moment, but i suppose its not over until its over  

Well its finally stopped raining here, so think we might go out in a bit

Catch up later

Sally
XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi all 

Hope you are all well.

Scooby - pains are like a really bad stomach ache, with cramping and shooting pains either side, midwife just thinks its everything moving, but when you are doubled up, it takes alot of reasurrance, have another check up tomorrow so hopefully get to hear the heart beat(s) again. Going to ask her to chase up my 12wk scan as I still don't have an appt.  

Hi mollyB1 - how you doing chuck? I had AF pains on my 2ww, so don't give up hope just yet,      

Hi Karenm28 - how you doing?

Hello katyblue - how you doing?

Hi to everyone else, got to dash at work, almost lunch yipeeee I can hear a cheese sandwich calling me.

Love to all
TQ.xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi TQ ~ I didn't hear about my 12 week scan until 4 days before the appointment    I know sometimes they are either early as mine was at 11 + 3 or sometimes you don't get one through until 14 weeks.  Depends on how busy the hospital is that you have chosen to go to.


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi scooby,

I am under Doncaster, so they will probably send for me, once I have given birth,(I can say that work for the hospital myself), they could'nt organise a   in a brewery.

Hope you are well.  Have you finally shifted that cold, sniffles etc?

TQ.xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That sounds about right      

Have finally got rid of the cold although still not feeling 100% sure its just my immune system is lower than normal.

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sally ~ How are you doing today sweetie? Hope works not too much of a pain for you. Have you decided to wait til Fri to test again or will you just see how you feel? Sending more positive vibes over to you!       

Scooby  ~ ooh tropical world sounds fab. Love places like that.  Always see the signs for it coming into Leeds but never been before. And a pub opposite too - you've sold it to me! Do they do nice food? Hope your friends enjoyed it. are you feeling a bit run down then,  like you say it's probably your immune system being a bit lower and baby taking all your nutrients!  Yes I'm going to get one of them strips for my forehead, my sis works in a pharmacy and she recommended them too. Seem to be getting the odd headache at the minute, which isnt nice.  All due to the extra hormones maybe so I'm not complaining. 

Karen ~ How are you today? You still sicky? Hope you had a nice weekend. Did you get out for your sunday dinner?

T.Q.  ~ How are you? How are the pains? Good luck with your appt tomorrow. Hope you get to hear the heartbeats again, must be so reassuring.  Yes make sure you get your scanned chased up too!

Hi Katie ~ yes you are more than welcome to join us on this thread. There's not many of us, but we are very friendly.  Look forward to chatting with you. 

Hello to the rest of the gang.

I had some acupuncture yesterday, haven't had any in ages and don't know what she did but afterwards I felt fantastic, had so much energy. Came home did a bit of gardening, tidyed the whole house from top to bottom, cooked tea, then as it was still light, dragged dp on a walk! Must admit today I feel rather tired so haven't done much! 
Can't believe it's still light. Yipee!

Love to you all,

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Katy - If i do test again it will be Thurs, but will probably just wait until Friday. Really feels like AF is on the way though - tummy pains and had really bad backache started today which i always get  . But we will just have to wait and see

Scooby - Sorry you are not feeling 100%. Hope you are taking it easy  

Karen - You still feeling sick then? Hope DH is keeoing things super clean for you  

TQ - Hope appt goes OK tomorrow

Katie - yep, feel free to join us. As Katy said there aren't too many of us, but we always seem to have a good chat. Do you start soon?

Well, work is a bit of a nightmare at the moment. Had arranged to have some time off at the end of the week but its getting really busy and the person that was going to cover for me now can't, so having to juggle lots of things & its all getting a bit complicated  . Typical that things kick off just when i don't want them too  

Bye for now

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ I just think my immune system is just a bit low at the moment  Wow sounds like you had a fab day yesterday, no wonder you haven't done much today  Yes the pub does really nice food so well worth a visit and I think its only £3 per person to get in 

Sally  ~ Ah hun, is there anything you can do to sort it out at work  You don't need the added stress at the moment                               

Katy ~ More than welcome to join us


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girlies
Just a quickie from me 

Hi Sally                  Good luck for Thurs if you decide to test then.  Hope you can get the end of the week off    No DH is not keeping cat litters clean enough so will have dreaded lurgies soon if I am not careful. I keep nagging him   

Hi Scooby  Yes will be your naughty beanie nicking all your vitamins for him/herself making you run down    Glad you had a nice weekend. Yes we got out for lunch yesterday and stuffed our faces, then I slept the afternoon away as usual. 

Hi Katy  I know, Spring may be here at last, was lovely getting home in bright daylight today. Glad you enjoyed your accupuncture. Don't fancy it much myself but have heard good things about it. 

Hi TQ  Hope you hear about your scan soon, I expect mine will be late too as not even got my first midwife appointment until 11 weeks 1 day

Hi Katie  Welcome to you, good luck with your appointments and treatment xxx 

Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just thought i would let you know its a BFN for me  
AF turned up this morning & is now in full flow 
Thank-you for all your positive vibes & babydust, but i guess these embies were never meant to be

Might be back in a bit

Sally
XXXX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

oh no Sally was so hoping this was the one for you. We all were.  

Nothing I can say will make you feel better, life is so bl00dy cruel that we have to go through this, but you are so brave, you will come out stronger, fighting whatever your next step is.. and we will be with you all the way.

Here for you always. You're an amazing lady and we love you lots.

Big hugs to you and Sam

Katy. xxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

B****R  B*****D B*****S  

So sorry Sally    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Yes as Katy says you are an amazing lady    xxx 

Loads and loads of love
Karen
xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah hun I am so sorry    Life can be so flipping cruel     

I was really hoping this time was your time    

I agree that you are an amazing lady and we love you all to bits    

You know where we are if you need to talk  

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank-you girls  
You have all managed to make me cry with your kind words (typical of me, think i am OK, then when people are nice to me i just cry     )

I kind of knew this would be the case, but it doesn't make it any easier & we both feel very pi**ed off with the whole IVF thing.

But we have our review booked for the 24th April, which is not too long to wait. As for next steps, not really sure at the moment. Think Dr S will recommend DS as next option.....so will just need to look into that / poss other options?? (if any?)

I hope you are all OK, i am sure i will be "back on form" soon, but if i am away for a bit, it will just be cos i need a break from all of this.

Lots of love to you all    

XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Loads of love to you too Sally, of course we understand if you need some time out. 
Am here for you if you need anything 
xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Its the middle of the night!!! Twenty past midnight and i can't sleep  

I have had such a crap day.....have had the AF from hell & my job is just really getting me down. I won't bore you with the details, but i really am fed up with it all  

What do you all think about looking for a new job knowing you will probably want to go through another cycle? I mean i don't know how long we will have to wait until our next go. But i worry about what will i tell a new employer? What if it works? (yeah right, with our luck?), but actually what if it did? What rights would i have?

Its catch 22 isn't it & i just feel trapped by it all  

Anyway, best not sit here chatting to myself for too long  

Good Morning for when you read this!!

XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Its awful when you can't sleep everything just feels so much worse and goes round and round in your head.

Personally if it was me I would stay put as you don't know what the future holds and your luck has to change at some point  If you also changed jobs then you would lose your maternity benefits and therefore have to start again, and it really doesn't seem worth it, unless you really really really really hate your job 

From me to you lots of   

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~      How are you today sweetheart? It's awful when you cant sleep, like Scooby says everything seems 10 times worse when it's going round in your mind. Hope you managed to get a bit of rest in the end.
I also agree with Scooby about your jobs, don't make any rash decisions!  Although I can sympathise when you say you're really fed up with it and although a change of scenery might do you good, I would hang fire for now, see how you feel a in few weeks time. you will hopefully definately (positive!) get pg on your next cycle and like Scoobs says if you were to have just started a new job you might not qualify for maternity benefits etc. Let us know what you decide hun. Another hug before I go 

Hope everyone else is okay. 

Love, Katy. xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well i managed to get to sleep about 3am and woke up about 7am   So i feel like rubbish now.

I hear what you're saying about the job thing & i do agree, but then i also just think how long is a piece of bloody string & will there ever be a right time?

I know i can't really make any rash decisions now (although i would REALLY like to go in on Mon and say i'm leaving!) & suppose we need to at least see what Dr S says about waiting lists / how long etc for DS if we end up going down that road  

At least its been a nice day - very spring like   I have been do Mhall and bought myself some new clothes to make me feel better   Has helped a bit....

I really hope everyone is OK, i know its all been about me, me, me for the last couple of days  

XXXX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All 

Just saying hello as my tea is cooking

Hi Sally - So it should be about you, we have all had support whenever we need it and you need it now  

Not sure about the job thing. I had a list of things I would do if this tx didn't work and I think its good to plan a change and focus on something else while you are regrouping.  I think you usually have to be at a company for just 6 months before a certain point in pregnancy to be eligible for their maternity benefits.  
It all depends if you have really started to hate your job or if everything is getting to you more because of your tx.  Of course you would need to have a start date for another better job before you do anything about moving, so may be worth checking out job sites to see if anything is out there. It might take months to find the right job and you might have had your next treatment by then so who knows...you could stay where you are and have a year off instead   

Hi Scooby, Katy, Katie, TQ  How are you all today?  Lovely weather isn't it. May get some gardening done this weekend.

Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sally ~ How are you today hun. Glad you enjoyed your trip to meadow Hall.  Bit of shopping always good for lifting ya spirits.  Any new thoughts on the job front? Like you say, I guess a lot of things depend on what happens at your follow up appt and how long waiting lists are for tx. Don't suppose there's any harm in having a look whats out there though  How's Sam doing? Big hug for you both. 

Scooby  ~ How's things with you? You looking forward to Monday? Is it Daves Birthday next week? Have you got anything planned?

Karen ~ How are you today? What have you got planned for the weekend? 

Hi T.Q ~ How are things with you? 

Big hello to everyone else. 

Bit of news from me ~ have been bleeding quite a lot for the past 2 mornings, so so ended up having an emergency scan this morning. Thankfully bubs seemed fine, can't believe how big it's got, moving around completely oblivious to the trauma we were going through.  Amazing to see.  They combined with my 12 wk scan and did the measurements etc. Everything fine. Apparently I have a cervical erosion and that is causing the bleeding, so rather relieved it's nothing to do with the baby.  Came home and cried, been soo worried.

So anyone got any plans for the weekend? Can't believe its given snow! dp has said he'll treat me to a day out in Hull tomorrow, shoping and lunch hope we get there! Anyone having a little flutter on Grand National? I usually go for names/colours of jockey! Never win anything. Maybe I need to study the form a bit more! 

Love to you all.

Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just a quick one as am working  So pleased everything is fine with bubs, its so flipping worrying thought isn't it 

Yes its Dave's birthday on Tuesday so we are off out tomorrow night and then next Saturday night we have a meal with my family. I am taking him to a Thai Restaurant for his birthday, his choice  Have got one pressie left to wrap but no rush, am sure I will buy more things over the weekend 

Yes we are both looking forward to Monday although slightly anxious 

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ How you doing  Hope you have a nice time in Hull today and that DP buys you lots of nice things   He is going to take you for lunch too  Think it would be rude not too 

Sally ~ How you doing chick  Glad to hear that the shopping helped, its so flipping hard and I am so sorry that you are having to go through this  its really not fair. Have you had any more thoughts on the job situation 

Karen ~ How's those hammocks hanging   Is work OK  You going out for your lunch tomorrow  I have been to Asda this morning and done the shopping and going to cook roast Lamb for tea tomorrow night with all the trimmings 

We are off out tonight in town as its Dave's birthday next week so really looking forward to it. Will be nice to catch up with everyone that we haven't seen in a while and of course the food will be nice too.

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby,, 

How are you? I'm fine thank you. Yeah a lovely time shopping, got some new trousers, some boots for work and a couple of tops, oh and some new bras from m&s. Finally needed some new ones!   Yeah had a lovely lunch too, lovely bistro right on the waterside, weather so lovely we sat outside and munched on paninis. Very nice.  

Where are you heading tonight for your meal? Is there a lot of you going? Did you manage to get the rest of Dave's presents? Hope you have a lovely evening.  

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Just noticed your  well done hun  Does it seem real yet 

Yes I managed to get a few more this morning and changed one yesterday so I think I have everything but am sure I will find a few more bits and bobs 

We are going into Leeds for a meal tonight, nice Italian and yes there are about 22 of us going   

What you planning on doing this evening 

x x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!
Spent most of today sleeping. The last few nights I have had to get up at 1am, 3am and 5am for a wee! Driving me and DH mad. I looked it up and it said it is quite normal with the extra blood circulating in the body but it may last the whole pregnancy   - not moaning of course just tired  

Hi Scooby - Hammocks are fine thanks but I think I need yet another new bra already as is getting tight again   and some maternity trousers cos I can't fasten my top button I am so bloated.  Can't wait to tell everyone at work I am sure they all think I am just getting obese    Have a nice night out for your DHs birthday.  I think I will pull myself together tomorrow and make my own Sunday lunch just for me and DH.  Good luck for Monday when you will see your bubs again, am sure there is no need to worry, you will get another pic for your collection  

Hi Katy - Congratulations on hitting the 12 week mark, really glad they have explained the bleeding as well and your scan was ok. Must be a great load off your mind. Eating outside sounds nice and sounds like you had a good shopping trip  

Hi Sally - What are you up to this weekend? Hope you are treating yourself and also hope you have got a good nights sleep last night. Tx puts work in perspective doesn't it. Do you think it would be easy to get another job in your line of work? Hope they are nice to you at work next week. I am still looking forward to getting made redundant later this year all being well. We may find out something in the next month was the latest update. 

Hi Katie, TQ and anyone else who is around, how are you doing today?
Enjoy the rest of your weekends
Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all having nice weekends.

Scooby - hope you have a nice night out tonight   22 people is loads!! Sure it will be good though. What day is Dave's birthday? Good luck for Monday, as Karen says, sure all will be fine & you will get another lovely piccie for your collection.

Katy - well done on reaching 12 weeks (nice ticker  ) Eating outside sounds lovely, but its gone a bit cold hasn't it. Wonder if we will get snow tomorrow... 

Karen - another new bra    When are you planning on telling people at work? Roast dinner sounds nice - maybe we should all come around to yours tomorrow.....but then again, Scooby's doing roast lamb, which is my fav, so might go there instead   

Well, me and Sam are OK. Weekends are always difficult we think cos all of our friends do "family stuff" so it just makes it very difficult & obviously more so at the moment.

As for the work thing, well i am going to see what happens next week. And then at least wait until we've seen Dr Shaker before i decide anything. In answer to your question Karen - yep it should be fairly straight forward finding something else - but obviously it just could take a while to find something i'm happy with. Problem i've got is that i'm not sure i want to do the same thing again    And maybe want to do something different but don't know what   

Its just hard, what with treatment looming somewhere in the future....its difficult to know what to do & when to do it.

On a positive note, i sorted out all my drugs today & cos i only stimmed for 7 days last time + the few i have left from the cycle before i have nearly a full set of drugs for another go.  

Well, best go, Hi to TQ, Katie & Deb Bee & Joseph 

XX


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well.  I am doing ok, got my appt for 12week scan and seeing consultant its friday the 12th April.

Not done alot this weekend, just vegged, had a tearery day yday, worked myself up into a right stuper, but a good nights sleep and doing alot better today.

Going to supervise DH is the garden and car washing later   .

Been brave and bidding on some maternity clothes on ebay, just hoping I have not jinxed anything as still not quite 12wks.

Enjoy this sunny sunday, I am doing roast chicken and all the trimmings.

Love to all
TQ.xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yes we had a lovely time thank you, although it was freezing in town at 1am this morning  I am hoping that we get a couple of lovely pictures tomorrow although we have to pay for them £5 each   it will be worth it though 

I think you are doing the right thing hanging fire on the job until you have seen Dr Shaker and at least see what he says and then you can plan your next move. Its hard as you think you want a new job but then with all the upheaval can you really be bothered 

Will see you later for tea unless you fancy coming swimming this afty first to work up an appetitie 

xx xx xx xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Scan went very well it was lovely to see bubs again. It was moving around loads so it took her a while to get all the measurements that she needed but everything is looking good  Got a couple of lovely pictures to add to our collection 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Fantastic news on your scan! Well done.  Was thinking about you. Must have been lovely to see bubs again, and a little wriggler too! Would love to see the pic(s) maybe when you have a sec you could email me them, hopefully I will get them this time!  I got an appt through this morning for my 20 week scan, its in June. Things seem to be moving really quickly now! Only just started to really sink in a couple of weeks ago really. 

Karen  ~ How are you today? Hope you managed to catch up on your sleep! Wow new bra already he he I'll have some of what your eating!  Did you buy your maternity trousers yet? I bought a pair on sat, (not huge yet its still my ovaries making me look 6 months!) they fit quite nicely. Not long til you can tell people at work. When's your scan again?

Sally ~ How are you today hun? Hope your weekend was ok. Hope work is ok too for you this week. Have you decided to keep quite til your appt with Dr Shaker, see what waiting times are like before you make a decision on things?

Hi T.Q ~ How are you? Wow not long til your 12 week scan, are you excited? Did you win your maternity outfits then?  You must be getting big with 2 little bubs in there!

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone's ok. 

Got an official back to work date, 2 weeks today. Would have been back ages ago if it wasnt for the ohss, then the spotting/bleeding. Looking forward to going back and seeing everyone, really missing the children, think I'll struggle getting up on a morning though, and miss Phil and Fern of course! 

Bye for now,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Will try and send the pics through to you know   get them 

I think you might have to have some counselling with your withdrawal symptons of day time TV   

Have you stopped bleeding / spotting now 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ I got them! Thank you!

omg, how cute is bubs? Can't believe how big its got! Is that it's foot in the air?! It's amazing.   Bet you can't stop looking at it. That's one gorgeous beany! Did the sonographer ask if you wanted to know the sex? I agree with you and think its nice to have a surprise at the end, although I'm quite impatient too.  

Yeah, the bleeding has more or less stopped, thank you. Think it might be something I put up with all the way through the gnae said, but as long as beanie's okay I don't mind too much.  

xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

thank goodness  



katyblue said:


> Is that it's foot in the air?! It's amazing.  xxxxx


Yes its the foot in the air it really was doing sumersaults this morning and at one point it looked like it was waving 



katyblue said:


> Did the sonographer ask if you wanted to know the sex? I agree with you and think its nice to have a surprise at the end, although I'm quite impatient too.


No she didn't but I told her we didn't want to know  Part of me would like to know but then I don't if that makes sense 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, looks like you've really got an active one there! Bet you feel some kicks with those little feet! Just had another look, its got a lovely button nose, looks so cute. and perfect    Yeah I know exactly what you mean about finding out the sex, I think I'll be abit torn too. Parents have said they would prefer not to know, so I best not find out, wouldn't be able to keep it in!!  

Going for some (more) food now, give bubs a bump rub from me!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello!

Ooooh me and DH both definitely want to know the sex of ours. We don't care if a boy or girl of course we just want to know and to get used to the idea of who will be arriving 

Yes I bought some maternity trousers today, I know it sounds crazy as I am only 10 weeks but I am like a pot bellied pig and my work trousers are all cutting me in two at the buttons, so I bought some nice elastic ones which can be pulled right in until I grow a bit and also a couple of nice t-shirts. I do think it is mainly wind and water making me swell up but it is all on my belly and my stomach muscles are so crap due to weight loss/gain over the years that it is all hanging out! Nobody will know cos I will wear long tops to cover the elastic bit.  

Scooby - great news on scan, would love to see your pic too, can you email it to me please?  Congratulations I bet you are so happy xxx  PS Will you pm me the details of that private scan company you used please? In case my 12 week scan is a lot later than 12 weeks, I might have a private one before. 

Katy - Your obsession with Jeremy Kyle will have to stop soon then    Glad the bleeding is much better, must be very scary.  I am still knicker checking and think I will all the way through but luckily nothing there so far apart from that implantation bleed I had.
I don't have a scan date yet, I have my booking in appointment next Tues 15th so I expect midwife will get me something booked for me after that. 

TQ - Glad your 12 week scan app has come through.  Do you have to see the consultant just because it is twins? 

Sally - That is great news on you having enough drugs for another go, that will save you a few hundred quid then. How was work today?  Is it the people or just the work itself that you are sick of? Would you ever fancy going into teaching? I'm gonna apply for Sept 09 to start a PGCE.  

Well bye for now, off to watch David Platt going off his head!
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ Email is on its way and so is the PM 

I think as long as you are comfortable that's all that matters 

xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Yep I do have see the consultant Karenm28, I have my scan first then through to see the cons.  Seen the midwife this afternoon and heard the heartbeats again, so feeling happier that all is ok.  It took 2 people 3 attempts to fill 4 bottles for bloods, so getting DH to cook and wash up tonight  .  Buying your maternity trousers is not bad I am thinking of investing in some after my scan, feeling very uncomfortable in normal trousers.

Right DH has just served up dinner so best be off.
Love to all
TQ.xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Please save any lists and messages before posting because I'm about to start new thread and lock this one.....and you'll lose them otherwise 

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136386.0

N x


----------

